# Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000



## ElmerMudd

Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.

The credit for this goes to Trump.

Period.


----------



## Papageorgio

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.



He is just living off of Trump's economy, we have to wait to see what will happen once it becomes Biden's economy.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

EVERY time something goes right.....they credit Socialism.
And EVERY time anything goes wrong, they blame a Republican.

I remember when Leftists in Venezuela were all in the streets cheering and celebrating their victory over capitalism and free markets.

it was about a year later they ran out of food and medical supplies and started crying over how horribly bad things were.

lol

two words.....royal dumbasses


----------



## Pogo

Canon Shooter said:


> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.



Izzat so.  What did Rump do?  LOSE?  Play golf?  Whine? Throw his toys about the room?
All of the above, that's it.

The stock market likes stability.  It got dizzy when Rump was first elected and now it sees light at the end of the tunnel.  It's just a tad bit more stable to see this most influential economy taken back from the tiny hands of an orange clown who sent Rooty to a garage door in front of a landscaping company next to a dildo shop, 

Course, you'd prolly have to be invested in something to know that.


----------



## Claudette

Papageorgio said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is just living off of Trump's economy, we have to wait to see what will happen once it becomes Biden's economy.
Click to expand...


I agree and that should be a hum dinger. If he does what he says he will do the economy will be in the toilet and UE through the roof.


----------



## Penelope

Tramp left him a desolate economy.


----------



## Claudette

Pogo said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzat so.  What did Rump do?  LOSE?  Play golf?  Whine? Throw his toys about the room?
> All of the above, that's it.
> 
> The stock market likes stability.  It got dizzy when Rump was first elected and now it sees light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Course, you'd prolly have to be invested in something to know that.
Click to expand...


As I recall all you lefty loons said the stock market would be in the toilet when Trump was elected. Why don't you tell us how that worked out??


----------



## shockedcanadian

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.



If it went up based on him winning you can be sure it's because they expect a few trillion added to the U.S debt and into Big Businesses pockets.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.



Already threads, Elmerrrrr


----------



## Claudette

Penelope said:


> Tramp left him a desolate economy.



Not Trump. You can blame that on the Chinese virus. 

Before the virus this country was doing great. UE the lowest it had been in 50 years and jobs all across this country. We also had a great economy all with Trump at the helm. 

Lets see how Biden's economy does dealing with the same thing Trump had to deal with. I'd bet it will be just as it is now. 

Once he does all he says he will do I can see the economy in the toilet and UE through the roof. 

Get back to us with your dumbass post when that happens, which it will.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Penelope said:


> Tramp left him a desolate economy.



Thanks, Obama!


----------



## Pogo

Claudette said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzat so.  What did Rump do?  LOSE?  Play golf?  Whine? Throw his toys about the room?
> All of the above, that's it.
> 
> The stock market likes stability.  It got dizzy when Rump was first elected and now it sees light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Course, you'd prolly have to be invested in something to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I recall all you lefty loons said the stock market would be in the toilet when Trump was elected. Why don't you tell us how that worked out??
Click to expand...


I said that huh?

Linkie?

As far as "how it worked out", here ya go.




See where it bottoms out and then starts going up?  That's where O'bama comes in.


----------



## Claudette

Pogo said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzat so.  What did Rump do?  LOSE?  Play golf?  Whine? Throw his toys about the room?
> All of the above, that's it.
> 
> The stock market likes stability.  It got dizzy when Rump was first elected and now it sees light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Course, you'd prolly have to be invested in something to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I recall all you lefty loons said the stock market would be in the toilet when Trump was elected. Why don't you tell us how that worked out??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said that huh?
> 
> Linkie?
Click to expand...


Look it up yourself. I'm sure you can as I'm also sure you said it.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Canon Shooter said:


> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.


A rock would be a better President than Trump, and any human with Alzheimer's.


----------



## ElmerMudd

BasicHumanUnit said:


> EVERY time something goes right.....they credit Socialism.
> And EVERY time anything goes wrong, they blame a Republican.
> 
> I remember when Leftists in Venezuela were all in the streets cheering and celebrating their victory over capitalism and free markets.
> 
> it was about a year later they ran out of food and medical supplies and started crying over how horribly bad things were.
> 
> lol
> 
> two words.....royal dumbasses


You are a dumb ass. I said socialism would be harmful to the US economy.


----------



## Pogo

Claudette said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzat so.  What did Rump do?  LOSE?  Play golf?  Whine? Throw his toys about the room?
> All of the above, that's it.
> 
> The stock market likes stability.  It got dizzy when Rump was first elected and now it sees light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Course, you'd prolly have to be invested in something to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I recall all you lefty loons said the stock market would be in the toilet when Trump was elected. Why don't you tell us how that worked out??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said that huh?
> 
> Linkie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look it up yourself. I'm sure you can as I'm also sure you said it.
Click to expand...


I can't look up what does not exist.  I know everything I post.  Besides which it's YOUR job to look up your own pulled-outta-the-ass assertions, not mine.


----------



## ColonelAngus

Dow is up because of the vaccines.


----------



## Claudette

Pogo said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzat so.  What did Rump do?  LOSE?  Play golf?  Whine? Throw his toys about the room?
> All of the above, that's it.
> 
> The stock market likes stability.  It got dizzy when Rump was first elected and now it sees light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Course, you'd prolly have to be invested in something to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I recall all you lefty loons said the stock market would be in the toilet when Trump was elected. Why don't you tell us how that worked out??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said that huh?
> 
> Linkie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look it up yourself. I'm sure you can as I'm also sure you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't look up what does not exist.  I know everything I post.  Besides which it's YOUR job to look up your own pulled-outta-the-ass assertions, not mine.
Click to expand...


No skin off my ass. If you didn't post it I'm sure you thought it just like the rest of the lefty loons.


----------



## Maxdeath

In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him. 
But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.


----------



## 22lcidw

Penelope said:


> Tramp left him a desolate economy.


Biden has the book Obama got from Chavez...Open Veins of Latin America. It will do for us what it did for them.


----------



## Pogo

Claudette said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzat so.  What did Rump do?  LOSE?  Play golf?  Whine? Throw his toys about the room?
> All of the above, that's it.
> 
> The stock market likes stability.  It got dizzy when Rump was first elected and now it sees light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Course, you'd prolly have to be invested in something to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I recall all you lefty loons said the stock market would be in the toilet when Trump was elected. Why don't you tell us how that worked out??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said that huh?
> 
> Linkie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look it up yourself. I'm sure you can as I'm also sure you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't look up what does not exist.  I know everything I post.  Besides which it's YOUR job to look up your own pulled-outta-the-ass assertions, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No skin off my ass. If you didn't post it I'm sure you thought it just like the rest of the lefty loons.
Click to expand...


Ah, you're "sure" are you?

Based on what?  Mental retardation?


----------



## Dogbiscuit

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.


First off, Biden never has been, and never will be declared a winner.
Secondly, the dow is reacting to vaccines like others have mentioned, and Im sure that many wall street insiders have heard how Trump is going to overturn these fake results.


----------



## Claudette

Pogo said:


> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzat so.  What did Rump do?  LOSE?  Play golf?  Whine? Throw his toys about the room?
> All of the above, that's it.
> 
> The stock market likes stability.  It got dizzy when Rump was first elected and now it sees light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Course, you'd prolly have to be invested in something to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I recall all you lefty loons said the stock market would be in the toilet when Trump was elected. Why don't you tell us how that worked out??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said that huh?
> 
> Linkie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look it up yourself. I'm sure you can as I'm also sure you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't look up what does not exist.  I know everything I post.  Besides which it's YOUR job to look up your own pulled-outta-the-ass assertions, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No skin off my ass. If you didn't post it I'm sure you thought it just like the rest of the lefty loons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, you're "sure" are you?
> 
> Based on what?  Mental retardation?
Click to expand...


Nope. Knowing how lefty loons operate. Slam dunk.


----------



## Pogo

Maxdeath said:


> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.



Stock Market Had Best Election Week Since FDR Beat Hoover in 1932


----------



## Pogo

Claudette said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claudette said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzat so.  What did Rump do?  LOSE?  Play golf?  Whine? Throw his toys about the room?
> All of the above, that's it.
> 
> The stock market likes stability.  It got dizzy when Rump was first elected and now it sees light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> Course, you'd prolly have to be invested in something to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I recall all you lefty loons said the stock market would be in the toilet when Trump was elected. Why don't you tell us how that worked out??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said that huh?
> 
> Linkie?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look it up yourself. I'm sure you can as I'm also sure you said it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can't look up what does not exist.  I know everything I post.  Besides which it's YOUR job to look up your own pulled-outta-the-ass assertions, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No skin off my ass. If you didn't post it I'm sure you thought it just like the rest of the lefty loons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, you're "sure" are you?
> 
> Based on what?  Mental retardation?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Knowing how lefty loons operate. Slam dunk.
Click to expand...


So that would be a yes.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Pogo said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzat so.  What did Rump do?  LOSE?  Play golf?  Whine? Throw his toys about the room?
> All of the above, that's it.
> 
> The stock market likes stability.  It got dizzy when Rump was first elected and now it sees light at the end of the tunnel.  It's just a tad bit more stable to see this most influential economy taken back from the tiny hands of an orange clown who sent Rooty to a garage door in front of a landscaping company next to a dildo shop,
> 
> Course, you'd prolly have to be invested in something to know that.
Click to expand...


Trump built a more robust economy than this country had ever seen. That wasn't Obama, and it sure the fuck wasn't Biden. It was Trump.

Fact is, it's been rebounding since before November 3, so that can't be attributed to Biden, either.

You idiot fucks simply can't give credit where it's do. Intelligent Americans understand that about you, which is why it's so easy for us to dismiss you as the little pointy-headed fucks you are...


----------



## Staidhup

The market is overheated due to artificially controlled interest rates, however, once Biden gets through raising taxes and imposing his Green New Deal the market will undergo a correction. Just saying.


----------



## Likkmee

Bienvenidos a Merrykuh ! 
From now on it's cinnamon and apples on a tortilla. NO MORE PIE !


----------



## progressive hunter

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.


hes only a projected winner,, he hasnt won yet,,


----------



## jbrownson0831

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.


Biden got us a vaccine?


----------



## Thinker101

ElmerMudd said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> A rock would be a better President than Trump, and any human with Alzheimer's.
Click to expand...


So ya elected a rock to prove your point....great job, dumbass.


----------



## Pogo

Canon Shooter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzat so.  What did Rump do?  LOSE?  Play golf?  Whine? Throw his toys about the room?
> All of the above, that's it.
> 
> The stock market likes stability.  It got dizzy when Rump was first elected and now it sees light at the end of the tunnel.  It's just a tad bit more stable to see this most influential economy taken back from the tiny hands of an orange clown who sent Rooty to a garage door in front of a landscaping company next to a dildo shop,
> 
> Course, you'd prolly have to be invested in something to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump built a more robust economy than this country had ever seen. That wasn't Obama, and it sure the fuck wasn't Biden. It was Trump.
> 
> Fact is, it's been rebounding since before November 3, so that can't be attributed to Biden, either.
> 
> You idiot fucks simply can't give credit where it's do. Intelligent Americans understand that about you, which is why it's so easy for us to dismiss you as the little pointy-headed fucks you are...
Click to expand...


Again --- see the ten-year chart I posted, from before The O'bama to the present.

Never mind, you won't dare go see it so I'll repost.  Notice where the upswing begins.




What's going on there?  Is Rump somehow "building" an economy THROUGH The O'bama, from his giant orange creamsicle?  Because as far as I can see the only interruption to the northeast trajectory starting 2009 is that point where "fifteen people have COVID and it's going to magically go away".


----------



## ElmerMudd

Dogbiscuit said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> 
> 
> First off, Biden never has been, and never will be declared a winner.
> Secondly, the dow is reacting to vaccines like others have mentioned, and Im sure that many wall street insiders have heard how Trump is going to overturn these fake results.
Click to expand...

You go ahead and believe that biscuit. Trump minions live in an alternative world that will soon be disappearing.
Get back to me in 6 months and let me know how things are going for you.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Thinker101 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> A rock would be a better President than Trump, and any human with Alzheimer's.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ya elected a rock to prove your point....great job, dumbass.
Click to expand...

A rock is an improvement, dumbass.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

ElmerMudd said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY time something goes right.....they credit Socialism.
> And EVERY time anything goes wrong, they blame a Republican.
> 
> I remember when Leftists in Venezuela were all in the streets cheering and celebrating their victory over capitalism and free markets.
> 
> it was about a year later they ran out of food and medical supplies and started crying over how horribly bad things were.
> 
> lol
> 
> two words.....royal dumbasses
> 
> 
> 
> You are a dumb ass. I said socialism would be harmful to the US economy.
Click to expand...


And yet you voted for Socialists

They did great things in Venezuela, huh?

*Venezuelans are slowly starving to death as Maduro and Guaido battle for power *

Venezuelan cash is so worthless it has more value woven into a bag


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

ElmerMudd said:


> A rock is an improvement, dumbass.



IQ test.....

Name ONE way that holds true.  Just ONE


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.


If Biden takes office, the economy will tank — _by_ _design_ — just as it did under obammunism due to energy prices spiking.
Thank the democrat green agenda Marxist control scam.


----------



## Pogo

progressive hunter said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> 
> 
> hes only a projected winner,, *he has won yet,,*
Click to expand...


Exactly, he has won, yet.... Rump can't admit it.


----------



## Pogo

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> 
> 
> If Biden takes office, the economy will tank — _by_ _design_ — just as it did under obammunism due to energy prices spiking.
> Thank the democrat green agenda Marxist control scam.
Click to expand...


Actually it did the opposite.  See the chart above in post 33.

Then cover your eyes and go


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Pogo said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzat so.  What did Rump do?  LOSE?  Play golf?  Whine? Throw his toys about the room?
> All of the above, that's it.
> 
> The stock market likes stability.  It got dizzy when Rump was first elected and now it sees light at the end of the tunnel.  It's just a tad bit more stable to see this most influential economy taken back from the tiny hands of an orange clown who sent Rooty to a garage door in front of a landscaping company next to a dildo shop,
> 
> Course, you'd prolly have to be invested in something to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump built a more robust economy than this country had ever seen. That wasn't Obama, and it sure the fuck wasn't Biden. It was Trump.
> 
> Fact is, it's been rebounding since before November 3, so that can't be attributed to Biden, either.
> 
> You idiot fucks simply can't give credit where it's do. Intelligent Americans understand that about you, which is why it's so easy for us to dismiss you as the little pointy-headed fucks you are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again --- see the ten-year chart I posted, from before The O'bama to the present.
> Never mind, you won't dare go see it so I'll repost.  Notice where the upswing begins
> What's going on there?  Is Rump somehow "building" an economy THROUGH The O'bama, from his giant orange creamsicle?  Because as far as I can see the only interruption to the northeast trajectory starting 2009 is that point where "fifteen people have COVID and it's going to magically go away".
Click to expand...


Another idiot who never learns

And yet you voted for Socialists
They did great things in Venezuela, huh?
*Venezuelans are slowly starving to death as Maduro and Guaido battle for power *
Venezuelan cash is so worthless it has more value woven into a bag

This is what Leftists do.  Period.
And then when they fail spectacularly, they blame the opposition.


----------



## Pogo

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzat so.  What did Rump do?  LOSE?  Play golf?  Whine? Throw his toys about the room?
> All of the above, that's it.
> 
> The stock market likes stability.  It got dizzy when Rump was first elected and now it sees light at the end of the tunnel.  It's just a tad bit more stable to see this most influential economy taken back from the tiny hands of an orange clown who sent Rooty to a garage door in front of a landscaping company next to a dildo shop,
> 
> Course, you'd prolly have to be invested in something to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump built a more robust economy than this country had ever seen. That wasn't Obama, and it sure the fuck wasn't Biden. It was Trump.
> 
> Fact is, it's been rebounding since before November 3, so that can't be attributed to Biden, either.
> 
> You idiot fucks simply can't give credit where it's do. Intelligent Americans understand that about you, which is why it's so easy for us to dismiss you as the little pointy-headed fucks you are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again --- see the ten-year chart I posted, from before The O'bama to the present.
> Never mind, you won't dare go see it so I'll repost.  Notice where the upswing begins
> What's going on there?  Is Rump somehow "building" an economy THROUGH The O'bama, from his giant orange creamsicle?  Because as far as I can see the only interruption to the northeast trajectory starting 2009 is that point where "fifteen people have COVID and it's going to magically go away".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another idiot who never learns
> 
> And yet you voted for Socialists
> They did great things in Venezuela, huh?
> *Venezuelans are slowly starving to death as Maduro and Guaido battle for power *
> 
> Venezuelan cash is so worthless it has more value woven into a bag
Click to expand...


I've never been to Venezuela and I've never voted for "Socialists".

That's all you got then?

It figures.


----------



## bripat9643

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.


Who declared Biden the winner?


----------



## progressive hunter

Pogo said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> 
> 
> hes only a projected winner,, *he has won yet,,*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, he has won, yet.... Rump can't admit it.
Click to expand...

thanks for the heads up,, I corrected my mistake,,


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzat so.  What did Rump do?  LOSE?  Play golf?  Whine? Throw his toys about the room?
> All of the above, that's it.
> 
> The stock market likes stability.  It got dizzy when Rump was first elected and now it sees light at the end of the tunnel.  It's just a tad bit more stable to see this most influential economy taken back from the tiny hands of an orange clown who sent Rooty to a garage door in front of a landscaping company next to a dildo shop,
> 
> Course, you'd prolly have to be invested in something to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump built a more robust economy than this country had ever seen. That wasn't Obama, and it sure the fuck wasn't Biden. It was Trump.
> 
> Fact is, it's been rebounding since before November 3, so that can't be attributed to Biden, either.
> 
> You idiot fucks simply can't give credit where it's do. Intelligent Americans understand that about you, which is why it's so easy for us to dismiss you as the little pointy-headed fucks you are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again --- see the ten-year chart I posted, from before The O'bama to the present.
> Never mind, you won't dare go see it so I'll repost.  Notice where the upswing begins
> What's going on there?  Is Rump somehow "building" an economy THROUGH The O'bama, from his giant orange creamsicle?  Because as far as I can see the only interruption to the northeast trajectory starting 2009 is that point where "fifteen people have COVID and it's going to magically go away".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another idiot who never learns
> 
> And yet you voted for Socialists
> They did great things in Venezuela, huh?
> *Venezuelans are slowly starving to death as Maduro and Guaido battle for power *
> 
> Venezuelan cash is so worthless it has more value woven into a bag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been to Venezuela and I've never voted for "Socialists".
> 
> That's all you got then?
> 
> It figures.
Click to expand...

Of course you have.  You voted for Biden, shit for brains.


----------



## justinacolmena

ElmerMudd said:


> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.


The socialists and commies at the Federal Reserve are printing so much cash that any company with actual assets is suddenly worth a lot more of the cash they keep printing. Plus their debt is worth a lot less, to the detriment of all creditors.


----------



## Pogo

progressive hunter said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> 
> 
> hes only a projected winner,, *he has won yet,,*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly, he has won, yet.... Rump can't admit it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for the heads up,, I corrected my mistake,,
Click to expand...


No need.  You had it right the first time, I just completed the thought.  Yer welcome.


----------



## Cellblock2429

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.


/----/ Biden hasn't won anything yet - and thank you President Trump for the DOW 30,000 and the vaccines.

BTW: Stock market news live updates: Wall Street extends COVID-19 vaccine rally, Dow tops 30K


----------



## Pogo

jbrownson0831 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden got us a vaccine?
Click to expand...


Yes.  It's called "the election results".  Takes about 2½ months to fully heal.  Some patients may experience discomfort.  The rest of us, euphoria.


----------



## Pogo

Cellblock2429 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Biden hasn't won anything yet - and thank you President Trump for the DOW 30,000 and the vaccines.
Click to expand...


Ummm.... (a) thank the election for that -- you know, the "fake" one --- and (b) I don't think light, bleach or fish tank cleaner constitute "vaccines".  Those were all that Rump came up with.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Pogo said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden got us a vaccine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  It's called "the election results".
Click to expand...

Why would the stock market be excited about a socialist?  More likely they love being close to destroying the leftyflu hoax with the vaccine.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Biden hasn't won anything yet - and thank you President Trump for the DOW 30,000 and the vaccines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm.... (a) thank the election for that -- you know, the "fake" one --- and (b) I don't think light, bleach or fish tank cleaner constitute "vaccines".  Those were all that Rump came up with.
Click to expand...

Well there's the vaccine.....and the simple fact that if you get it stay home a week and then go back to work and you are fine.  It's the leftyflu.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Pogo said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izzat so.  What did Rump do?  LOSE?  Play golf?  Whine? Throw his toys about the room?
> All of the above, that's it.
> 
> The stock market likes stability.  It got dizzy when Rump was first elected and now it sees light at the end of the tunnel.  It's just a tad bit more stable to see this most influential economy taken back from the tiny hands of an orange clown who sent Rooty to a garage door in front of a landscaping company next to a dildo shop,
> 
> Course, you'd prolly have to be invested in something to know that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump built a more robust economy than this country had ever seen. That wasn't Obama, and it sure the fuck wasn't Biden. It was Trump.
> 
> Fact is, it's been rebounding since before November 3, so that can't be attributed to Biden, either.
> 
> You idiot fucks simply can't give credit where it's do. Intelligent Americans understand that about you, which is why it's so easy for us to dismiss you as the little pointy-headed fucks you are...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again --- see the ten-year chart I posted, from before The O'bama to the present.
> Never mind, you won't dare go see it so I'll repost.  Notice where the upswing begins
> What's going on there?  Is Rump somehow "building" an economy THROUGH The O'bama, from his giant orange creamsicle?  Because as far as I can see the only interruption to the northeast trajectory starting 2009 is that point where "fifteen people have COVID and it's going to magically go away".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Another idiot who never learns
> 
> And yet you voted for Socialists
> They did great things in Venezuela, huh?
> *Venezuelans are slowly starving to death as Maduro and Guaido battle for power *
> 
> Venezuelan cash is so worthless it has more value woven into a bag
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never been to Venezuela and I've never voted for "Socialists".
> 
> That's all you got then?
> 
> It figures.
Click to expand...


It takes more than 3 brain cells to understand.

Fat cells are not brain cells.


----------



## Pogo

jbrownson0831 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden got us a vaccine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  It's called "the election results".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would the stock market be excited about a socialist?  More likely they love being close to destroying the leftyflu hoax with the vaccine.
Click to expand...


No idea but there was nothing in the news about any "socialists".  There was however lots of news about "stability".  Stock market like stability.

A vaccine having something to do with a market uptick the week before that vaccine was announced, however, kind of doesn't play well with the reality of Linear Time.

Moreover, if the virus is a "hoax" then you don't need a vaccine.  If you need a vaccine, then it isn't a hoax.
Which goal line you wanna run to here?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Pogo said:


> Cellblock2429 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> 
> 
> /----/ Biden hasn't won anything yet - and thank you President Trump for the DOW 30,000 and the vaccines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummm.... (a) thank the election for that -- you know, the "fake" one --- and (b) I don't think light, bleach or fish tank cleaner constitute "vaccines".  Those were all that Rump came up with.
Click to expand...


SO ANGRY.

See?  it wasn't trump after all.   Told ja


----------



## Dr Grump

BasicHumanUnit said:


> EVERY time something goes right.....they credit Socialism.
> And EVERY time anything goes wrong, they blame a Republican.



If the shoe fits..


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden got us a vaccine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  It's called "the election results".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would the stock market be excited about a socialist?  More likely they love being close to destroying the leftyflu hoax with the vaccine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea but there was nothing in the news about any "socialists".  There was however lots of news about "stability".  Stock market like stability.
Click to expand...


What does Biden's election have to do with "stability?"


----------



## Dr Grump

Canon Shooter said:


> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.



So after Biden is confirmed as President and the transition has finally started to take place, the DOW finally starts heading north, and you credit Trump? RATFLMAO!! Next, you'll be saying there was fraud in the election....


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Dr Grump said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY time something goes right.....they credit Socialism.
> And EVERY time anything goes wrong, they blame a Republican.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the shoe fits..
Click to expand...


You still angry too?

Golly gosh jellybeans!

Who'da thought you'd still be angry as wasps even after your guy won.

See?  Proof it wasn't Trump after all now was it?

(Yep, you been duped)


----------



## Dr Grump

Papageorgio said:


> He is just living off of Trump's economy, we have to wait to see what will happen once it becomes Biden's economy.



An economy started under Obama.


----------



## bripat9643

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is just living off of Trump's economy, we have to wait to see what will happen once it becomes Biden's economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
Click to expand...

Spare us.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.


Declared winner of the 2020 election by *who*? Rolling Stone magazine? The AP "news" service?
Members of The View?

LIsten up, dumb fuck....*Biden hasn't won anything yet!*
Votes are still being counted, challenges must still be settled in court. And most of all the Supreme Court
still have to hear and rule on matters that could instantly nullify and collapse Corrupt Depraved Joe's house of cards. 
And I've been saying for several weeks now that the SCOTUS justices will do just that when they formally hear the overwhelming evidence of wilfull and malicious election fraud by a man whose cheating already cost him one run at the presidency and it's about to happen again.

This lying old prick doesn't seem to learn.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Holy macaroni!!!!
These Leftists are STILL buzzing with anger.
I guess we have the proof now that it wasn't Trump at all.
They're just miserable, angry people who needed a target to blame

I wonder if they'll still love their Socialists they installed after gas prices are over $6.00 a gallon and the can't find food on the shelves???
Well, they don't work so gas prices might not affect them.


----------



## jknowgood

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.


He isn't president elect yet.


----------



## Canon Shooter

Dr Grump said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after Biden is confirmed as President and the transition has finally started to take place, the DOW finally starts heading north, and you credit Trump? RATFLMAO!! Next, you'll be saying there was fraud in the election....
Click to expand...


Why not?

After all, idiot liberal retards were giving credit to Obama for the bursting economy three years into Trump's Presidency...


----------



## Dr Grump

shockedcanadian said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it went up based on him winning you can be sure it's because they expect a few trillion added to the U.S debt and into Big Businesses pockets.
Click to expand...

No, unlike Trump, Biden is not giving out tax cuts the country cannot afford.









						U.S. National Debt by Year
					

The U.S. national debt was over $29 trillion in 2021. In 1930, it was just $16 billion. The biggest impacts have been defense spending, recessions, and the pandemic.




					www.thebalance.com
				




Obama added $7 trillion in 8 years and he had to deal with the GFC. The Orange Buffoon added 7 trillion in four years. Four of that seven was in the past year thanks to his handling of COVID. Well done, Orange Man...


----------



## Dr Grump

jknowgood said:


> He isn't president elect yet.



Pennsylvania was just certified. He's president.


----------



## Pogo

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Declared winner of the 2020 election by *who*? Rolling Stone magazine? The AP "news" service?
> Members of The View?
Click to expand...


Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm   by deez numbers.







Eric Arthur Blair said:


> LIsten up, dumb fuck....*Biden hasn't won anything yet!*
> Votes are still being counted



Yep, they are.  And every time they're updated that margin grows wider.  Think there are over six million left to be counted?  Because nobody else knows about that.



Eric Arthur Blair said:


> , challenges must still be settled in court. And most of all the Supreme Court
> still have hear and rule on matters that could instantly nullify and collapse Corrupt Depraved Joe's house of cards and I've been saying for several weeks now that the SCOTUS justices will do just that when they formally hear the overwhelming evidence of wilfull and malicious election fraud by a man whose cheating already cost him one run at the presidency and it's about to happen again.
> 
> This lying old prick doesn't seem to learn.



  Ignorance is Strength, comrade.

You must have quite the collection of aerosol cans.


----------



## Dr Grump

Canon Shooter said:


> Why not?
> 
> After all, idiot liberal retards were giving credit to Obama for the bursting economy three years into Trump's Presidency...



Obama inherited an absolute SHIT economy from Bush. 2 years before the Orange Buffoon was elected, all indices were heading in the right direction - employment, stock exchange, interest rates. You would have had to be an absolute moron not keep that up. And yet, when the shit hit the fan with COVID, Trump royally fucked you up the arse. Your response? "Thank you Orange Messiah!"


----------



## Flash

Trump's tremendous success in Operation Warpspeed is the reason for the investor  boom.  Doesn't have a damn thing to do with this Biden piece of shit.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Dr Grump said:


> No, unlike Trump, Biden is not giving out tax cuts the country cannot afford.


He's only setting a budget agenda the country cannot afford. Thank God he will never enter office and turn over the reins to a vast assortment of Socialist shit bags.


----------



## toobfreak

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election



You clueless fucks are amazing.  NO ONE has been declared the winner of anything!  The election is still in abeyance pending litigation.


----------



## Indeependent

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.


Tech Stocks...COVID...people not going out.
Get it?


----------



## Indeependent

ElmerMudd said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY time something goes right.....they credit Socialism.
> And EVERY time anything goes wrong, they blame a Republican.
> 
> I remember when Leftists in Venezuela were all in the streets cheering and celebrating their victory over capitalism and free markets.
> 
> it was about a year later they ran out of food and medical supplies and started crying over how horribly bad things were.
> 
> lol
> 
> two words.....royal dumbasses
> 
> 
> 
> You are a dumb ass. I said socialism would be harmful to the US economy.
Click to expand...

Biden is planning to send billions in US tax payer money to European and Asian nations that have been in existence for 1,000 years.
Why do these nation still need our money?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

jknowgood said:


> He isn't president elect yet.


For one thing.....https://www.newsobserver.com/news/politics-government/article247285639.html


----------



## Dr Grump

toobfreak said:


> You clueless fucks are amazing.  NO ONE has been declared the winner of anything!  The election is still in abeyance pending litigation.



No. It is over. End of story. I know the Orange Buffoon keeps stringing you along (I bet you answered his email called to help pay of his debts help him fight the good fight about fraud in the courts, right?), but it is well and truly over. He has started the transition. Not even a stacked USSC will interfere in this one. They know a Loser when they see one.


----------



## Dr Grump

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't president elect yet.
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing.....https://www.newsobserver.com/news/politics-government/article247285639.html
Click to expand...

Another peripheral right-wing, marginal website with no credibility. I have never seen so many links to so many fringe conservative websites that nobody else has ever heard of, with those posting the links somehow thinking they have any credibility to those they are trying to convince otherwise.


----------



## Indeependent

Dr Grump said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clueless fucks are amazing.  NO ONE has been declared the winner of anything!  The election is still in abeyance pending litigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. It is over. End of story. I know the Orange Buffoon keeps stringing you along (I bet you answered his email called to help pay of his debts help him fight the good fight about fraud in the courts, right?), but it is well and truly over. He has started the transition. Not even a stacked USSC will interfere in this one. They know a Loser when they see one.
Click to expand...

And normal people know Biden has dementia and changes his policy positions several times a day.


----------



## Dr Grump

Indeependent said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clueless fucks are amazing.  NO ONE has been declared the winner of anything!  The election is still in abeyance pending litigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. It is over. End of story. I know the Orange Buffoon keeps stringing you along (I bet you answered his email called to help pay of his debts help him fight the good fight about fraud in the courts, right?), but it is well and truly over. He has started the transition. Not even a stacked USSC will interfere in this one. They know a Loser when they see one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And normal people know Biden has dementia and changes his policy positions several times a day.
Click to expand...

At least he has policies. His predecessor had nothing.


----------



## Indeependent

Dr Grump said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clueless fucks are amazing.  NO ONE has been declared the winner of anything!  The election is still in abeyance pending litigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. It is over. End of story. I know the Orange Buffoon keeps stringing you along (I bet you answered his email called to help pay of his debts help him fight the good fight about fraud in the courts, right?), but it is well and truly over. He has started the transition. Not even a stacked USSC will interfere in this one. They know a Loser when they see one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And normal people know Biden has dementia and changes his policy positions several times a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least he has policies. His predecessor had nothing.
Click to expand...

Having 10 policies on how to mop a floor is not even worth one policy.


----------



## Orangecat

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.


There has been no official declaration of the winner, just media speculation.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Dr Grump said:


> Another peripheral right-wing, marginal website with no credibility. I have never seen so many links to so many fringe conservative websites that nobody else has ever heard of, with those posting the links somehow thinking they have any credibility to those they are trying to convince otherwise.


You mean they have no credibility *with you*.
You mean you just disregard the source because it doesn't confirm *your* biases.
You mean *you* don't like source.

Everyone should stop and wonder who gives *you* any credence or credibility?


----------



## meaner gene

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Declared winner of the 2020 election by *who*? Rolling Stone magazine? The AP "news" service?
> Members of The View?
> 
> LIsten up, dumb fuck....*Biden hasn't won anything yet!*
> Votes are still being counted, challenges must still be settled in court. And most of all the Supreme Court
> still have hear and rule on matters that could instantly nullify and collapse Corrupt Depraved Joe's house of cards and I've been saying for several weeks now that the SCOTUS justices will do just that when they formally hear the overwhelming evidence of wilfull and malicious election fraud by a man whose cheating already cost him one run at the presidency and it's about to happen again.
> 
> This lying old prick doesn't seem to learn.











						2024 Presidential Election Interactive Map
					

Create your own forecast for the 2024 presidential election




					www.270towin.com
				



Even if recounts in Wisconsin and Georgia flip for Trump, he still loses.


----------



## Indeependent

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another peripheral right-wing, marginal website with no credibility. I have never seen so many links to so many fringe conservative websites that nobody else has ever heard of, with those posting the links somehow thinking they have any credibility to those they are trying to convince otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> You mean they have no credibility *with you*.
> You mean you just disregard the source because it doesn't confirm *your* biases.
> You mean *you* don't like source.
> 
> Everyone should stop and wonder who gives *you* any credence or credibility?
Click to expand...

Dr Chump thinks CNN has integrity.
Need I say more?


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Dr Grump said:


> At least he has policies. His predecessor had nothing.


Again, nothing *you* liked, you mean.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

meaner gene said:


> Even if recounts in Wisconsin and Georgia flip for Trump, he still loses.


What if the whole Biden election campaign is nullified, flipped over and sanctioned because of a large and 
extensive election fraud scheme to steal the election?

Then what?


----------



## toobfreak

Dr Grump said:


> No. It is over. End of story.




Get a grip on reality for a change and let go of your zipper.  No matter what you say, the election is not final and settled until either:

Trump concedes.
All litigation is exhausted.
The electors vote on December 17th.
Whichever comes first.


----------



## skye

Canon Shooter said:


> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.




Of course the credit for  the highest Dow goes to President Trump!  that goes without saying no matter what the lunatic Left says.

But I disagree with you on your other premise, about Sniffer Biden, this crook will never take office, NEVER!


----------



## toobfreak

Dr Grump said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> You clueless fucks are amazing.  NO ONE has been declared the winner of anything!  The election is still in abeyance pending litigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No. It is over. End of story. I know the Orange Buffoon keeps stringing you along (I bet you answered his email called to help pay of his debts help him fight the good fight about fraud in the courts, right?), but it is well and truly over. He has started the transition. Not even a stacked USSC will interfere in this one. They know a Loser when they see one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And normal people know Biden has dementia and changes his policy positions several times a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At least he has policies. His predecessor had nothing.
Click to expand...



The only policy Joe has is on how loose or tight he wants to wear his Depends.


----------



## edthecynic

Canon Shooter said:


> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> *The credit for this goes to Trump.*
> 
> Period.


Oh no! Tramp took credit for the stock market under Obama starting the day Tramp was elected, even though the stock market grew more under Obama than Tramp. So by Tramp's own standard The BIDEN stock market set a new RECORD high!


Donald J. Trump

@realDonaldTrump
·
Oct 11, 2017

It would be really nice if the Fake News Media would report the virtually unprecedented *Stock Market growth since the election.*


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

*To call Biden’s victory a victory for “socialism” is simple idiocy!*

I gave you guys fair warning — the best outcome for capitalism & the stock market was getting rid of the lunatic Trump and keeping the Republicans in control of the Senate and Supreme Court. And keeping our citizens stupid ...

_Clearly the big winner of the election ... is the capitalist class. As this amusing article notes, Wall Street & the Stock Market love a weak and divided government ... which cannot and will not challenge its domination of the economy. Of course now the Supreme Court is even more friendly to corporate interests. This funny article captures the enduring reality ...






						And the Big Winner is ... the Stock Market!
					

Clearly the big winner of the election ... is the capitalist class. As this amusing article notes, Wall Street  & the Stock Market love a weak and divided government ... which cannot and will not challenge its domination of the economy. Of course now the Supreme Court is even more friendly to...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				



_


----------



## ElmerMudd

justinacolmena said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> 
> 
> 
> The socialists and commies at the Federal Reserve are printing so much cash that any company with actual assets is suddenly worth a lot more of the cash they keep printing. Plus their debt is worth a lot less, to the detriment of all creditors.
Click to expand...

If the fed is over printing money why do we not have inflation Mr. economist. Why is the dollar so strong.
Who are you idiots. You talk out of your ass, not knowing what you are talking about.


----------



## meaner gene

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> What if the whole Biden election campaign is nullified, flipped over and sanctioned because of a large and
> extensive election fraud scheme to steal the election?
> 
> Then what?


Then it goes to congress.   And if Nancy Pelosi pulls a Mitch McConnell, then Trump is still out on January 20th.


----------



## DBA

Penelope said:


> Tramp left him a desolate economy.



If Democrats were 1/2 as economically enlightened as they think they are they wouldn't be the party of the welfare and handouts recipients.


----------



## jknowgood

Dr Grump said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't president elect yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania was just certified. He's president.
Click to expand...

Not yet.


----------



## ElmerMudd

edthecynic said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> *The credit for this goes to Trump.*
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Tramp took credit for the stock market under Obama starting the day Tramp was elected, even though the stock market grew more under Obama than Tramp. So by Tramp's own standard The BIDEN stock market set a new RECORD high!
> 
> Donald J. Trump
> @realDonaldTrump
> ·
> Oct 11, 2017
> 
> It would be really nice if the Fake News Media would report the virtually unprecedented *Stock Market growth since the election.*
Click to expand...

Listen dumb shit. Biden is not saying anything.
I am talking about Trump's statement, that if Biden is elected the Dow will tank right away.
IT IS NOT BIDEN, IT IS ANOTHER EXAMPLE OF TRUMP BEING WRONG.


----------



## ElmerMudd

jknowgood said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't president elect yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania was just certified. He's president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet.
Click to expand...

Good news nogood. Biden will fight for all no matter what your sexual orientation.


----------



## Dragonlady

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.



Trump has already taken credit for the stock market hitting 30,000.  Obama more than doubled the stock market in his first term.  Trump didn't even have it go up 50% during his.

The stock market, and the economy in general always does better under Democrats than Republicans, but Republicans lie about it.


----------



## jknowgood

Dr Grump said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't president elect yet.
> 
> 
> 
> For one thing.....https://www.newsobserver.com/news/politics-government/article247285639.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Another peripheral right-wing, marginal website with no credibility. I have never seen so many links to so many fringe conservative websites that nobody else has ever heard of, with those posting the links somehow thinking they have any credibility to those they are trying to convince otherwise.
Click to expand...

After the Russian collision hoax, the national enquire is more truthful than them.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Declared winner of the 2020 election by *who*? Rolling Stone magazine? The AP "news" service?
> Members of The View?
> 
> LIsten up, dumb fuck....*Biden hasn't won anything yet!*
> Votes are still being counted, challenges must still be settled in court. And most of all the Supreme Court
> still have to hear and rule on matters that could instantly nullify and collapse Corrupt Depraved Joe's house of cards.
> And I've been saying for several weeks now that the SCOTUS justices will do just that when they formally hear the overwhelming evidence of wilfull and malicious election fraud by a man whose cheating already cost him one run at the presidency and it's about to happen again.
> 
> This lying old prick doesn't seem to learn.
Click to expand...

Biden is our next President. Deal with it, you Wuss.


----------



## Dr Grump

Indeependent said:


> Having 10 policies on how to mop a floor is not even worth one policy.


You need to read a little more









						Joe Biden: Where does he stand on key issues?
					

Where does the Democratic president-elect stand on key issues?



					www.bbc.com


----------



## Dr Grump

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> You mean they have no credibility *with you*.



Yep, and 10s of millions of others...


----------



## jknowgood

ElmerMudd said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't president elect yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania was just certified. He's president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good news nogood. Biden will fight for all no matter what your sexual orientation.
Click to expand...

I'm a male born that way will die that way. I see Biden is going to spend over 2 trillion on global warming, also getting back in the Paris accord. Banning  fracking, raising taxes, I think the gender confused is the least of our problems.  Oh and bringing Kerry back in, to screw us again.


----------



## Dr Grump

toobfreak said:


> Get a grip on reality for a change and let go of your zipper.  No matter what you say, the election is not final and settled until either:
> 
> Trump concedes.
> All litigation is exhausted.
> The electors vote on December 17th.
> Whichever comes first.



I couldn't care if it means Trump has to get out his spandex briefs and do a burlesque version of "Hail to the Chief". It is over.


----------



## Dr Grump

jknowgood said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't president elect yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania was just certified. He's president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet.
Click to expand...

But he will be.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> Even if recounts in Wisconsin and Georgia flip for Trump, he still loses.
> 
> 
> 
> What if the whole Biden election campaign is nullified, flipped over and sanctioned because of a large and
> extensive election fraud scheme to steal the election?
> 
> Then what?
Click to expand...

There is greater chance of North Korea attacking and taking over the US than the election being nullified.
What if you became smart? Some things will never happen. Biden is President for 4 years. You are dumb for your whole life.


----------



## Dr Grump

jknowgood said:


> I'm a male born that way will die that way. I see Biden is going to spend over 2 trillion on global warming, also getting back in the Paris accord. Banning  fracking, raising taxes, I think the gender confused is the least of our problems.  Oh and bringing Kerry back in, to screw us again.



Fracking is old technology. Even the Saudi's are looking for new ways to make money because they know that oil is dead.
You say that like it's a bad thing re global warming. For a start, you have no idea how much it will cost. And you make is sound like that money is being thrown away. It is not. It will go back into the economy in the form of businesses and jobs. In the case of jobs, about a third of that money spent will come back in taxes. 

How did Kerry screw you over the first time?


----------



## Dr Grump

jknowgood said:


> After the Russian collision hoax, the national enquire is more truthful than them.



Which part of the Russian 'thing' was a hoax?


----------



## toobfreak

Dr Grump said:


> I couldn't care if it means Trump has to get out his spandex briefs and do a burlesque version of "Hail to the Chief". It is over.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden is our next President. Deal with it, you Wuss.


Ooooh...if only your angry little words could make it so.


----------



## jknowgood

Dr Grump said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't president elect yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania was just certified. He's president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But he will be.
Click to expand...

He stole the election, he got away with china. He shouldn't get away with that.


----------



## bripat9643

Dr Grump said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it went up based on him winning you can be sure it's because they expect a few trillion added to the U.S debt and into Big Businesses pockets.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, unlike Trump, Biden is not giving out tax cuts the country cannot afford.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. National Debt by Year
> 
> 
> The U.S. national debt was over $29 trillion in 2021. In 1930, it was just $16 billion. The biggest impacts have been defense spending, recessions, and the pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thebalance.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama added $7 trillion in 8 years and he had to deal with the GFC. The Orange Buffoon added 7 trillion in four years. Four of that seven was in the past year thanks to his handling of COVID. Well done, Orange Man...
Click to expand...

The shutdown added $4 trillion, douchebag.  That was totally the work of Democrats.

You're a fucking moron.


----------



## jknowgood

Dr Grump said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> After the Russian collision hoax, the national enquire is more truthful than them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which part of the Russian 'thing' was a hoax?
Click to expand...

Mueller didn't tell you? He didn't find  shit.


----------



## Dogbiscuit

How many promises has Biden broken in his 47 years as a crook...I mean politician ?

*At the first presidential debate on September 29, moderator Chris Wallace asked former Vice President Joe Biden if he would wait until the election results were independently certified before he declared victory. Biden answered simply, “yes.” *


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

meaner gene said:


> Then it goes to congress. And if Nancy Pelosi pulls a Mitch McConnell, then Trump is still out on January 20th.


What part of your ass did this come from? If all of Biden's votes in the swing states that were most contested
are lost then Trump becomes the defacto president.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

ElmerMudd said:


> There is greater chance of North Korea attacking and taking over the US than the election being nullified.
> What if you became smart? Some things will never happen. Biden is President for 4 years. You are dumb for your whole life.


So Biden can commit massive cyber crimes that robs Trump of votes and it doesn't matter?
What if you stopped acting like a three year old?


----------



## Indeependent

Dr Grump said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Having 10 policies on how to mop a floor is not even worth one policy.
> 
> 
> 
> You need to read a little more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Biden: Where does he stand on key issues?
> 
> 
> Where does the Democratic president-elect stand on key issues?
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
Click to expand...

I appreciate your Link to Biden's policies* at the moment* he was asked.
Now check out how Biden answers different reporters and audiences as any given day progresses.
I have; he either doesn't know what he wants or he tells the listener what they want to hear.
And yes, the I check out the BBC daily.


----------



## Ken Mac

Dr Grump said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after Biden is confirmed as President and the transition has finally started to take place, the DOW finally starts heading north, and you credit Trump? RATFLMAO!! Next, you'll be saying there was fraud in the election....
Click to expand...

Funny how Obama got credit for the economy for three years of Trump's term in office


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Dr Grump said:


> Yep, and 10s of millions of others...


Yes and probably an equal number find that news source to be credible.
The only true test is to take the comments of the source in question and actually vet them.

But in any case no news source is beneath you purely because you have a visceral hate for them.

Some day you might grow up and realize that.


----------



## ElmerMudd

jknowgood said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't president elect yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania was just certified. He's president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good news nogood. Biden will fight for all no matter what your sexual orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a male born that way will die that way. I see Biden is going to spend over 2 trillion on global warming, also getting back in the Paris accord. Banning  fracking, raising taxes, I think the gender confused is the least of our problems.  Oh and bringing Kerry back in, to screw us again.
Click to expand...

If someone has to emphasize that "I'm a male born that way will die that way" and has a moniker of "straight", I am very suspicious. I do not care what your sexual preference is, I hate people lying about it and indicating it matters.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Ken Mac said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after Biden is confirmed as President and the transition has finally started to take place, the DOW finally starts heading north, and you credit Trump? RATFLMAO!! Next, you'll be saying there was fraud in the election....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how Obama got credit for the economy for three years of Trump's term in office
Click to expand...

No dumbass. We are not making a statement on who is responsible for a DOW of 30,000.
WE ARE SAYING TRUMP WAS WRONG, SAYING THE DOW WOULD TANK IF BIDEN WON.
Trump was wrong about so much. His brainless minions see him as never wrong. The question was Trump ever right.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Ken Mac said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after Biden is confirmed as President and the transition has finally started to take place, the DOW finally starts heading north, and you credit Trump? RATFLMAO!! Next, you'll be saying there was fraud in the election....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how Obama got credit for the economy for three years of Trump's term in office
Click to expand...

Obama doubled the DOW. That is very good. Trump increased by 50%. It is OK, but he is no Obama.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is greater chance of North Korea attacking and taking over the US than the election being nullified.
> What if you became smart? Some things will never happen. Biden is President for 4 years. You are dumb for your whole life.
> 
> 
> 
> So Biden can commit massive cyber crimes that robs Trump of votes and it doesn't matter?
> What if you stopped acting like a three year old?
Click to expand...

I think Biden has hacked the DOW computers and is artificially making the market go up. Biden will bring fidel Castro to the USA to help put together his government. Karl Marx, lives in Delaware with the Biden's. Only smart people like Eric and I know these things.


----------



## Blues Man

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.


Probably had more to do with COVID vaccines than Senile Joe


----------



## Orangecat

It'll be appealed up to the SCOTUS. That's why the confirmation of ACB was so important.


----------



## Dr Grump

jknowgood said:


> He stole the election, he got away with china. He shouldn't get away with that.


He did not steal the election. The Orange Buffoon and his minions repeating something over and over again doesn't make it so. You guys remind of Gore and Hillary after their elections. SORE LOSERS. People hate Trump. Seven million more than like him. As it is should be. He is a scummy piece of shit. As are those that admire him.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

ElmerMudd said:


> I think Biden has hacked the DOW computers and is artificially making the market go up. Biden will bring fidel Castro to the USA to help put together his government. Karl Marx, lives in Delaware with the Biden's. Only smart people like Eric and I know these things.


I'm smart enough to know Marx and Castro are dead...not unlike your pathetic attempt at "humor".
I've gotten bigger laughs out of Bazooka Joe bubble gum cartoons.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Then it goes to congress. And if Nancy Pelosi pulls a Mitch McConnell, then Trump is still out on January 20th.





Eric Arthur Blair said:


> What part of your ass did this come from? If all of Biden's votes in the swing states that were most contested
> are lost then Trump becomes the defacto president.


If large numbers of electoral votes are thrown out, Trump stays at 232 and neither side gets to 270.
Therefore it then goes to congress, where the house votes for the president, and the senate votes for the vice president.

Nancy Pelosi would pull a Mitch McConnell / Merrick Garland, and Trump would be history.


----------



## Dr Grump

Orangecat said:


> It'll be appealed up to the SCOTUS. That's why the confirmation of ACB was so important.


No it won't. The SCOTUS won't have a bar of it....


----------



## Dr Grump

Ken Mac said:


> Funny how Obama got credit for the economy for three years of Trump's term in office



Well, the trends were well on their way up 18 months before Trump was elected. It's not like Trump inherited a GFC or anything like that. You're right. For the first three years. The last year had nothing to do with Obama.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Dr Grump said:


> He did not steal the election. The Orange Buffoon and his minions repeating something over and over again doesn't make it so. You guys remind of Gore and Hillary after their elections. SORE LOSERS. People hate Trump. Seven million more than like him. As it is should be. He is a scummy piece of shit. As are those that admire him.


We'll see about that. I won't argue with and insult you.  That would be like kicking a mentally handicapped
kid with leg braces. You are already at such a disadvantage up here (pointing to skull) where it counts.


----------



## Dr Grump

bripat9643 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is just living off of Trump's economy, we have to wait to see what will happen once it becomes Biden's economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare us.
Click to expand...

Facts don't lie...


----------



## meaner gene

Dr Grump said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be appealed up to the SCOTUS. That's why the confirmation of ACB was so important.
> 
> 
> 
> No it won't. The SCOTUS won't have a bar of it....
Click to expand...

In 2000 (Bush v Gore) the USSC basically said that the Florida SC could not come up with uniform standards for the recount, and thus violated equal protection, which stopped the recount.

While the conservative court says that legislatures and not courts have to make changes to election law, many states allow courts to act to preserve the integrity of the election, such as by extending voting deadlines when there are problems with the voting machines.


----------



## Dr Grump

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> We'll see about that. I won't argue with and insult you.  That would be like kicking a mentally handicapped
> kid with leg braces. You are already at such a disadvantage up here (pointing to skull) where it counts.



Typical Neocon whackadoodle. Says he won't do something then in the very next sentence does exactly that.
Then again, with a scummy piece of shit like Trump being the person you mirror, that is of no surprise.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

meaner gene said:


> If large numbers of electoral votes are thrown out, Trump stays at 232 and neither side gets to 270.
> Therefore it then goes to congress, where the house votes for the president, and the senate votes for the vice president.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi would pull a Mitch McConnell / Merrick Garland, and Trump would be history.


Nice try, kid. You don't know what a SCOTUS remedy would be but it sure as hell would
not be keeping Joe Biden in contention for president  under ANY scenario if he committed massive cyber crimes. No fuckin' way!


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

Dr Grump said:


> Typical Neocon whackadoodle. Says he won't do something then in the very next sentence does exactly that.
> Then again, with a scummy piece of shit like Trump being the person you mirror, that is of no surprise.


Did you take offense at my use of irony to make a point with a literary device?
I honestly didn't think you would be bright enough to figure things out. My bad.


----------



## jknowgood

ElmerMudd said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't president elect yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania was just certified. He's president.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not yet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good news nogood. Biden will fight for all no matter what your sexual orientation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm a male born that way will die that way. I see Biden is going to spend over 2 trillion on global warming, also getting back in the Paris accord. Banning  fracking, raising taxes, I think the gender confused is the least of our problems.  Oh and bringing Kerry back in, to screw us again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If someone has to emphasize that "I'm a male born that way will die that way" and has a moniker of "straight", I am very suspicious. I do not care what your sexual preference is, I hate people lying about it and indicating it matters.
Click to expand...

Thank you for sharing your aggravation, over my moniker. I knew it would eventually. Truth hurts liberals.


----------



## meaner gene

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Nice try, kid. You don't know what a SCOTUS remedy would be but it sure as hell would
> not be keeping Joe Biden in contention for president  under ANY scenario if he committed massive cyber crimes. No fuckin' way!


Where people have committed flagrant election fraud, the solution is to correct the fraud, and criminally punish those who carried it out.  

If John Smith cast an illegal vote, than you throw out John Smith's vote.  But....

In this case. with the ballots separated from any voter identification, there is no way to match ballot to voter, hence there is no way to disqualify any ballots.   As statistics are not a way of making that determination.  

100,000 forged signatures could just as possibly been done by Trump voters as by Biden voters.


----------



## jknowgood

Dr Grump said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> He stole the election, he got away with china. He shouldn't get away with that.
> 
> 
> 
> He did not steal the election. The Orange Buffoon and his minions repeating something over and over again doesn't make it so. You guys remind of Gore and Hillary after their elections. SORE LOSERS. People hate Trump. Seven million more than like him. As it is should be. He is a scummy piece of shit. As are those that admire him.
Click to expand...

Lol, if you get away with stealing the election. I won't be running around with a vagina hat, yelling at the sky. Like you loons did. I will vote in two years to strip Biden out of power by voting strait republican.  The way it should be, but your kind don't believe in that. You got to cheat.


----------



## Orangecat

Dr Grump said:


> No it won't. The SCOTUS won't have a bar of it....


The SCOTUS has no reason to "have a bar of it ". Lawsuits can be appealed up to the SCOTUS for a final decision, and these ones probably will. You can claim otherwise, but educated adults know you're incorrect.


----------



## bripat9643

Dr Grump said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is just living off of Trump's economy, we have to wait to see what will happen once it becomes Biden's economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare us.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Facts don't lie...
Click to expand...

When have you ever posted a fact?


----------



## Dr Grump

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Typical Neocon whackadoodle. Says he won't do something then in the very next sentence does exactly that.
> Then again, with a scummy piece of shit like Trump being the person you mirror, that is of no surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you take offense at my use of irony to make a point with a literary device?
> I honestly didn't think you would be bright enough to figure things out. My bad.
Click to expand...


Oh, you like dressing up insults as irony. 

How....quaint...


----------



## Dr Grump

bripat9643 said:


> When have you ever posted a fact?



I think it would be a lot harder for you to find a post of mine where I haven't posted a fact when making a point....


----------



## Dr Grump

Orangecat said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it won't. The SCOTUS won't have a bar of it....
> 
> 
> 
> The SCOTUS has no reason to "have a bar of it ". Lawsuits can be appealed up to the SCOTUS for a final decision, and these ones probably will. You can claim otherwise, but educated adults know you're incorrect.
Click to expand...


Oh, I think they might try and go there. But the SCOTUS won't hear it.


----------



## Dr Grump

jknowgood said:


> Lol, if you get away with stealing the election. I won't be running around with a vagina hat, yelling at the sky. Like you loons did. I will vote in two years to strip Biden out of power by voting strait republican.  The way it should be, but your kind don't believe in that. You got to cheat.



I never once claimed Hillary's election was stolen. I never once claimed Gore's election was stolen. I chuckled to myself over the SCOTUS on the latter, but never claimed it was stolen. 

Even BEFORE the election you Trumpites were claiming the election was stolen. Trump himself did the same thing in 2016 but he won. He plays you guys like a fiddle. It is hilarious to watch. Hillaryious I tell ya....

You're gonna vote straight Republican next time around? I'm just so amazed that you would do that. No, really, I am....<rolls eyes>.


----------



## meaner gene

Orangecat said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it won't. The SCOTUS won't have a bar of it....
> 
> 
> 
> The SCOTUS has no reason to "have a bar of it ". Lawsuits can be appealed up to the SCOTUS for a final decision, and these ones probably will. You can claim otherwise, but educated adults know you're incorrect.
Click to expand...

These cases are so thin of evidence, that the only thing the USSC could do, is to reinstate the case, and send it back to the original court for further consideration.

The only problem is that comes December 12th, the case becomes moot.


----------



## meaner gene

Dr Grump said:


> Oh, I think they might try and go there. But the SCOTUS won't hear it.



There is actually a possibility of the SC hearing the case.  The only thing they could do, is to throw out the dismissal, and send it back to the original court for reconsideration.

The high court is not a court of original jurisdiction, so they can't question witnesses in order to verify affidavits.  So they can't rule based on any affidavits submitted, but either not considered,or  thrown out by the lower court.


----------



## Dr Grump

meaner gene said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I think they might try and go there. But the SCOTUS won't hear it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is actually a possibility of the SC hearing the case.  The only thing they could do, is to throw out the dismissal, and send it back to the original court for reconsideration.
> 
> The high court is not a court of original jurisdiction, so they can't question witnesses in order to verify affidavits.  So they can't rule based on any affidavits submitted, but either not considered,or  thrown out by the lower court.
Click to expand...

My bad. Wrong terminology. I meant they will not rule on the outcome and make a final decision.


----------



## airplanemechanic

I guess it wouldn't be that a 3rd vaccine has come out and shown to be 90% effective.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Biden has hacked the DOW computers and is artificially making the market go up. Biden will bring fidel Castro to the USA to help put together his government. Karl Marx, lives in Delaware with the Biden's. Only smart people like Eric and I know these things.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm smart enough to know Marx and Castro are dead...not unlike your pathetic attempt at "humor".
> I've gotten bigger laughs out of Bazooka Joe bubble gum cartoons.
Click to expand...

I will agree that you are a joke. Someone to laugh at.


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> The high court is not a court of original jurisdiction, so they can't question witnesses in order to verify affidavits.  So they can't rule based on any affidavits submitted, but either not considered,or  thrown out by the lower court.





Dr Grump said:


> My bad. Wrong terminology. I meant they will not rule on the outcome and make a final decision.


Correct.  They can only make a decision based on what's in the record, and there are no verified facts on the record.  Just a lot of unproven accusations of fraud.


----------



## ElmerMudd

airplanemechanic said:


> I guess it wouldn't be that a 3rd vaccine has come out and shown to be 90% effective.


Trump said that no matter what happens if Biden is elected the markets will tumble.
TRUMP WRONG AGAIN.
This is not about Biden. It is about Trump being wrong on what would happen if Biden elected. Trump lies and minions like you believe all of his bullshit.


----------



## Dr Grump

ElmerMudd said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it wouldn't be that a 3rd vaccine has come out and shown to be 90% effective.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said that no matter what happens if Biden is elected the markets will tumble.
> TRUMP WRONG AGAIN.
> This is not about Biden. It is about Trump being wrong on what would happen if Biden elected. Trump lies and minions like you believe all of his bullshit.
Click to expand...

*"...and minions like you believe all of his bullshit."*

And to me, that is the biggest worry. Sure, like Trump because you are a conservative (even though he is not). Like him because he triggers Dems. Like him because you hate Hillary and Biden. 
But _*believe*_ him? That is the truly mindboggling thing. Because you can respect people for their beliefs and their dislike/hate of a political ideology. But you can't respect people who believe in a proven charlatan, liar and Fake News initiator. You just can't. They lack any kind of credibility. You'd fact check them  if they said grass was green and Elizabeth II was the Queen of England.

That being said, a few on here are shit-stirrers, while a couple are plants by the Chinese or Russians for sure. Either that, or they are as dumb as a bag of hammers. But I'm convinced nobody can be _*that*_ dumb.


----------



## airplanemechanic

ElmerMudd said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it wouldn't be that a 3rd vaccine has come out and shown to be 90% effective.
> 
> 
> 
> Trump said that no matter what happens if Biden is elected the markets will tumble.
> TRUMP WRONG AGAIN.
> This is not about Biden. It is about Trump being wrong on what would happen if Biden elected. Trump lies and minions like you believe all of his bullshit.
Click to expand...


Can you give Biden time to get inaugurated before you expect the market to collapse? I don't expect it to, honestly. Trump is handing Biden a strong recovery from a very short decline. Basically it's like a racehorse that fell down. It's getting back up and ready to haul ass again. All Biden has to do is keep it from hitting the wall.


----------



## Dragonlady

Maxdeath said:


> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.



Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.


----------



## Orangecat

meaner gene said:


> These cases are so thin of evidence, that the only thing the USSC could do, is to reinstate the case, and send it back to the original court for further consideration.


As if you've seen all the evidence of every case and are qualified to judge each one's validity. Shut up, fool.


----------



## Orangecat

Dr Grump said:


> Oh, I think they might try and go there. But the SCOTUS won't hear it.


I must've missed the part of the Constitution that says random internet blowhards decide which cases the SCOTUS will and will not hear.
Such chutzpah for a random putz.


----------



## Crepitus

Canon Shooter said:


> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.


Lol, he finally admitted he lost, nothing so many words but let the transition teams get to work.  That's why.


----------



## Crepitus

Orangecat said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> These cases are so thin of evidence, that the only thing the USSC could do, is to reinstate the case, and send it back to the original court for further consideration.
> 
> 
> 
> As if you've seen all the evidence of every case and are qualified to judge each one's validity. Shut up, fool.
Click to expand...

Actually we have seen it, or the lack of it.


----------



## jknowgood

Dr Grump said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, if you get away with stealing the election. I won't be running around with a vagina hat, yelling at the sky. Like you loons did. I will vote in two years to strip Biden out of power by voting strait republican.  The way it should be, but your kind don't believe in that. You got to cheat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never once claimed Hillary's election was stolen. I never once claimed Gore's election was stolen. I chuckled to myself over the SCOTUS on the latter, but never claimed it was stolen.
> 
> Even BEFORE the election you Trumpites were claiming the election was stolen. Trump himself did the same thing in 2016 but he won. He plays you guys like a fiddle. It is hilarious to watch. Hillaryious I tell ya....
> 
> You're gonna vote straight Republican next time around? I'm just so amazed that you would do that. No, really, I am....<rolls eyes>.
Click to expand...

Then why not verify every vote? If Trump loses then, I won't say nothing. He was 800,000 votes ahead of biden in Pennsylvania. They quit counting, then all a sudden Biden is ahead. That's bullshit!


----------



## Nosmo King

ColonelAngus said:


> Dow is up because of the vaccines.


The Dow is up because of Janet Yellen.


----------



## meaner gene

Dr Grump said:


> Oh, I think they might try and go there. But the SCOTUS won't hear it.





Orangecat said:


> I must've missed the part of the Constitution that says random internet blowhards decide which cases the SCOTUS will and will not hear.
> Such chutzpah for a random putz.


The USSC is not a trial court.  It can't take in evidence unless it's part of an appellate record.

And the only evidence of fraud is hearsay

*Hearsay in United States law - Wikipedia*

Even written documents made under oath, such as *affidavits* or notarized statements, are subject to the '*hearsay* rule'. ... If the statement is being offered to prove the truth of what it asserts, then it becomes *hearsay*.


----------



## Dr Grump

Orangecat said:


> I must've missed the part of the Constitution that says random internet blowhards decide which cases the SCOTUS will and will not hear.
> Such chutzpah for a random putz.



You generally do....miss parts...


----------



## ColonelAngus

Nosmo King said:


> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow is up because of the vaccines.
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is up because of Janet Yellen.
Click to expand...


Negative


----------



## Dr Grump

jknowgood said:


> Then why not verify every vote? If Trump loses then, I won't say nothing. He was 800,000 votes ahead of biden in Pennsylvania. They quit counting, then all a sudden Biden is ahead. That's bullshit!



That is simplistic. 
Those votes came from traditional Democrat strongholds. Even before the votes were counted, pundits were saying Biden was going to get the majority of those votes. The only people who was 'surprised' were Trump and his acolytes.
I don't think people realise how hard it is to commit fraud during election time and how easy it is to spot. That is why all the court cases are failing. Because there is simply no evidence. Period.


----------



## Maxdeath

Pogo said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Market Had Best Election Week Since FDR Beat Hoover in 1932
Click to expand...

And your point is? Because everyone was claiming anytime the economy or the stock market did well it had nothing to do with him but was due to 44. Now it seems they want to give the credit to bumbling Biden.


----------



## meaner gene

jknowgood said:


> He was 800,000 votes ahead of biden in Pennsylvania. They quit counting, then all a sudden Biden is ahead. That's bullshit!


It's no different than match play in golf.  The player with the larger handicap starts off behind, but wins when his handicap is factored in.


----------



## Turtlesoup

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.


Baby cakes I trade stock.........I'll let you on a little secret about them.

Right before the market runs up, it usually drops for no reason (computer trades from the big wigs force the market down scaring weak hands)
Right before the market runs down, it usually shoots up allowing shorts to place their bets.

Market is running up now--because it expects stimulus spending at the ying yang with no one worried about the long term damaged that it will cause.


----------



## skye

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.




Biden has not been declared winner of anything.

May be winner of   @#$%^&*     know what I mean?

Wake up you  corrupt demonRats 

or 

If you prefer, keep on dreaming.


----------



## jknowgood

Dr Grump said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then why not verify every vote? If Trump loses then, I won't say nothing. He was 800,000 votes ahead of biden in Pennsylvania. They quit counting, then all a sudden Biden is ahead. That's bullshit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is simplistic.
> Those votes came from traditional Democrat strongholds. Even before the votes were counted, pundits were saying Biden was going to get the majority of those votes. The only people who was 'surprised' were Trump and his acolytes.
> I don't think people realise how hard it is to commit fraud during election time and how easy it is to spot. That is why all the court cases are failing. Because there is simply no evidence. Period.
Click to expand...

Are you against verifying every vote? To make sure?


----------



## jknowgood

meaner gene said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> He was 800,000 votes ahead of biden in Pennsylvania. They quit counting, then all a sudden Biden is ahead. That's bullshit!
> 
> 
> 
> It's no different than match play in golf.  The player with the larger handicap starts off behind, but wins when his handicap is factored in.
Click to expand...

Yes and Biden is handicapped, in the head.


----------



## Dr Grump

jknowgood said:


> Are you against verifying every vote? To make sure?



Er, they have been certified. And yes, I am against it, because it is totally impractical. The election wouldn't be certified until the next election. If you were to verify ALL 150 million votes.


----------



## Maxdeath

Dragonlady said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...

I take it you have a reading or comprehension problem. Try having someone read this article for you. You might just notice the name Operation Warp Speed. Operation Warp Speed - Wikipedia
By the way you again are misinformed. Pfizer and BioNTech are partners. There were billionaire investors in BioNTech.
Try having someone read this and explain it to you.https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/11/09/three-billionaires-behind-pfizers-vaccine-partner-biontech-are-2-billion-richer-after-it-announces-covid-19-vaccine-results/?sh=7b559a264784


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

ElmerMudd said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Biden has hacked the DOW computers and is artificially making the market go up. Biden will bring fidel Castro to the USA to help put together his government. Karl Marx, lives in Delaware with the Biden's. Only smart people like Eric and I know these things.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm smart enough to know Marx and Castro are dead...not unlike your pathetic attempt at "humor".
> I've gotten bigger laughs out of Bazooka Joe bubble gum cartoons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will agree that you are a joke. Someone to laugh at.
Click to expand...

Agree? With who? With what? What is your problem?


----------



## Nosmo King

ColonelAngus said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColonelAngus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dow is up because of the vaccines.
> 
> 
> 
> The Dow is up because of Janet Yellen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Negative
Click to expand...

The markets, unlike Trumpians, love sanity and stability.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair

meaner gene said:


> 100,000 forged signatures could just as possibly been done by Trump voters as by Biden voters.


Explain why Trump voters would forge ballots for Biden.


----------



## meaner gene

jknowgood said:


> Are you against verifying every vote? To make sure?





Dr Grump said:


> Er, they have been certified. And yes, I am against it, because it is totally impractical. The election wouldn't be certified until the next election. If you were to verify ALL 150 million votes.


It depends what you mean by verify.  What standard of proof is enough.  It can take seconds to verify a signature or an ID, or it can take several minutes to make an absolutely positive determination.

That's the difference between taking days to count the votes and taking months.  And in a presidential election, you don't have months.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Dragonlady said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
Click to expand...

The best thing Trump did was get out of the way.
Dispite the drug companies doing amazing things and governments around the world are thanking the drug companies.
Trump is ripping the drug companies because the trials ended after the election. He is a narcicisstic idiot. He is truly sick human being.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 100,000 forged signatures could just as possibly been done by Trump voters as by Biden voters.
> 
> 
> 
> Explain why Trump voters would forge ballots for Biden.
Click to expand...

I hope you are kidding Eric.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Maxdeath said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you have a reading or comprehension problem. Try having someone read this article for you. You might just notice the name Operation Warp Speed. Operation Warp Speed - Wikipedia
> By the way you again are misinformed. Pfizer and BioNTech are partners. There were billionaire investors in BioNTech.
> Try having someone read this and explain it to you.https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/11/09/three-billionaires-behind-pfizers-vaccine-partner-biontech-are-2-billion-richer-after-it-announces-covid-19-vaccine-results/?sh=7b559a264784
Click to expand...

MaxDeath, stick it in your ear. Your messiah Trump was a total failure in dealing with COVID. You and the rest of the minions can take you Trump ass kissing show someplace else.


----------



## Dragonlady

Maxdeath said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you have a reading or comprehension problem. Try having someone read this article for you. You might just notice the name Operation Warp Speed. Operation Warp Speed - Wikipedia
> By the way you again are misinformed. Pfizer and BioNTech are partners. There were billionaire investors in BioNTech.
> Try having someone read this and explain it to you.https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/11/09/three-billionaires-behind-pfizers-vaccine-partner-biontech-are-2-billion-richer-after-it-announces-covid-19-vaccine-results/?sh=7b559a264784
Click to expand...


Wikipedia isn’t a source dipshit.

The Forbes article, which I can only assume that you needed to have some explain to you, was easy reading for someone who spent my entire career in banking and law. 

However since you clearly didn’t understand it, it confirms what I posted:  GERMANY developed the Pfizer vaccine. Trump is claiming credit for what others did. 

Furthermore Trump is entirely responsible for the negative view and fears people have about the safety of the vaccine.  People have a very reasonable fear that Trump’s vaccines would work as well as his testing system. 

Every other country in the world managed to come up with a testing system. You still don’t have one. 

The reason why Trump is always on the bottom when he has sex is because he only knows how to fuck be up.


----------



## ThisIsMe

I started a thread about this very thing...





__





						Whos economy will it be?
					

So, when does it become Bidens economy?  I just want to get it straight early so when things go south...or if they are good, we need to establish when we can start blaming or congratulating Biden for the economy. Rather than this whole thing like we did last time around, when it was one person's...



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




Amazing, its already starting. I knew it would be a "biden when its good, trump when its bad" situation. Its why I started that thread. 

I tell ya what, you can claim victory for this, but ya gotta stick with it. So, when the stock market tanks when biden assumes offices because he starts raising taxes on everyone, and starts implementing his policies, you have to own it.


----------



## Pogo

Maxdeath said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Market Had Best Election Week Since FDR Beat Hoover in 1932
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point is? Because everyone was claiming anytime the economy or the stock market did well it had nothing to do with him but was due to 44. Now it seems they want to give the credit to bumbling Biden.
Click to expand...


The point is (again), the stock market likes stability and panics when given uncertainty.
Having the election decided for a normal human being gives them the former and mitigates the latter.  And you'll notice that the market also liked it when the GSA finally gave in and let the transition begin.  Again --- stability over uncertainty,


----------



## jknowgood

Dr Grump said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you against verifying every vote? To make sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, they have been certified. And yes, I am against it, because it is totally impractical. The election wouldn't be certified until the next election. If you were to verify ALL 150 million votes.
Click to expand...

Thanks for admitting your side cheated. Biden won't look out for you at all. Oops I mean Harris.


----------



## ElmerMudd

ThisIsMe said:


> I started a thread about this very thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos economy will it be?
> 
> 
> So, when does it become Bidens economy?  I just want to get it straight early so when things go south...or if they are good, we need to establish when we can start blaming or congratulating Biden for the economy. Rather than this whole thing like we did last time around, when it was one person's...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing, its already starting. I knew it would be a "biden when its good, trump when its bad" situation. Its why I started that thread.
> 
> I tell ya what, you can claim victory for this, but ya gotta stick with it. So, when the stock market tanks when biden assumes offices because he starts raising taxes on everyone, and starts implementing his policies, you have to own it.


No dumbass. I am not giving all credit for a 30,000 to Biden.
WHAT I AM SAYING IS TRUMP WAS WRONG IN SAYING IF BIDEN WAS ELECTED THE DOW WOULD TANK.
This is about Trump being wrong, wrong, wrong.
You Trump butt kissers have to find something else to do with your obsessive Trump butt kissing.
If the market sky rockets during Biden's Presidency, I will give Biden some credit but anyone with a brain, knows there are many factors that effect the market.


----------



## edthecynic

bripat9643 said:


> Who declared Biden the winner?


The American people! 80 million of them.


----------



## edthecynic

jknowgood said:


> He isn't president elect yet.


*BDS!*


----------



## edthecynic

Indeependent said:


> And normal people know Biden has dementia and changes his policy positions several times a day.


*BDS!*


----------



## edthecynic

Flash said:


> Operation Warpspeed


Is a HOAX!


----------



## jknowgood

edthecynic said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> He isn't president elect yet.
> 
> 
> 
> *BDS!*
Click to expand...

Lol, get your vagina hat ready!


----------



## Dragonlady

ThisIsMe said:


> I started a thread about this very thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos economy will it be?
> 
> 
> So, when does it become Bidens economy?  I just want to get it straight early so when things go south...or if they are good, we need to establish when we can start blaming or congratulating Biden for the economy. Rather than this whole thing like we did last time around, when it was one person's...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing, its already starting. I knew it would be a "biden when its good, trump when its bad" situation. Its why I started that thread.
> 
> I tell ya what, you can claim victory for this, but ya gotta stick with it. So, when the stock market tanks when biden assumes offices because he starts raising taxes on everyone, and starts implementing his policies, you have to own it.



The stock market won't tank when Biden raises taxes.  It didn't tank when Clinton raises taxes, and it sure as hell didn't tank when Obama raised taxes.  That's a bullshit lie that Republicans tell you and which you clearly believe.

Republicans talk about being good for business but they're really NOT.  They're good for billionaires - cutting taxes, but under Trump job creation slowed, the stock market slowed, and working people saw little to no benefit.


----------



## Dr Grump

jknowgood said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you against verifying every vote? To make sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, they have been certified. And yes, I am against it, because it is totally impractical. The election wouldn't be certified until the next election. If you were to verify ALL 150 million votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting your side cheated. Biden won't look out for you at all. Oops I mean Harris.
Click to expand...

Biden is not my president. And I didn't admit anything. Christ you're sophomoric.


----------



## ThisIsMe

ElmerMudd said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started a thread about this very thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos economy will it be?
> 
> 
> So, when does it become Bidens economy?  I just want to get it straight early so when things go south...or if they are good, we need to establish when we can start blaming or congratulating Biden for the economy. Rather than this whole thing like we did last time around, when it was one person's...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing, its already starting. I knew it would be a "biden when its good, trump when its bad" situation. Its why I started that thread.
> 
> I tell ya what, you can claim victory for this, but ya gotta stick with it. So, when the stock market tanks when biden assumes offices because he starts raising taxes on everyone, and starts implementing his policies, you have to own it.
> 
> 
> 
> No dumbass. I am not giving all credit for a 30,000 to Biden.
> WHAT I AM SAYING IS TRUMP WAS WRONG IN SAYING IF BIDEN WAS ELECTED THE DOW WOULD TANK.
> This is about Trump being wrong, wrong, wrong.
> You Trump butt kissers have to find something else to do with your obsessive Trump butt kissing.
> If the market sky rockets during Biden's Presidency, I will give Biden some credit but anyone with a brain, knows there are many factors that effect the market.
Click to expand...

Its good that you know and understand that. I agree with you, many factors play a part in how the market reacts.  Things trump did, as well as things biden does will all have effects. 

But, you and I both know that most people won't see it that way. To them, when the market does good, its going to be "hoorah biden!", and when the market goes bad it'll be "that terrible trump!!" 

Also, I think there will be a time when the effects of trump on the market will fade. 

I can see how this 30,000 was an effect of the pharma companies coming out with a potential vaccine, that, in truth, probably had little to do with either biden or trump, but thats not stopping certain opinion shows from trying to correlate the stock gain to biden.  Its also not going to stop people from saying its all because of Biden. 

Heck, we've already got people doing an about face on taking a vaccine, where less than a month ago, they were saying "were not taking any trump vaccine!  We dont trust it", but now that biden has won the election, to that very same vaccine they are saying "well...it may not be that bad, since biden is going to be in office...I think it will be ok!".


----------



## ThisIsMe

Dragonlady said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started a thread about this very thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos economy will it be?
> 
> 
> So, when does it become Bidens economy?  I just want to get it straight early so when things go south...or if they are good, we need to establish when we can start blaming or congratulating Biden for the economy. Rather than this whole thing like we did last time around, when it was one person's...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing, its already starting. I knew it would be a "biden when its good, trump when its bad" situation. Its why I started that thread.
> 
> I tell ya what, you can claim victory for this, but ya gotta stick with it. So, when the stock market tanks when biden assumes offices because he starts raising taxes on everyone, and starts implementing his policies, you have to own it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stock market won't tank when Biden raises taxes.  It didn't tank when Clinton raises taxes, and it sure as hell didn't tank when Obama raised taxes.  That's a bullshit lie that Republicans tell you and which you clearly believe.
> 
> Republicans talk about being good for business but they're really NOT.  They're good for billionaires - cutting taxes, but under Trump job creation slowed, the stock market slowed, and working people saw little to no benefit.
Click to expand...

I should have said "if the market tanks..."  i don't know what its going to do, it may do well.  My point was, if it starts failing after biden starts putting his policies into place, don't look at that and say "its all trumps fault".   If biden does things that makes the market tank, own it.


----------



## Orangecat

Crepitus said:


> Actually we have seen it, or the lack of it.


Your ignorance isn't proof that evidence does or doesn't exist.


----------



## Orangecat

meaner gene said:


> The USSC is not a trial court.  It can't take in evidence unless it's part of an appellate record.


Just watch and learn.


----------



## Orangecat

Dr Grump said:


> You generally do....miss parts...


Good one. Are you a comedian IRL? Lulz


----------



## Dragonlady

jknowgood said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you against verifying every vote? To make sure?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Er, they have been certified. And yes, I am against it, because it is totally impractical. The election wouldn't be certified until the next election. If you were to verify ALL 150 million votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for admitting your side cheated. Biden won't look out for you at all. Oops I mean Harris.
Click to expand...


The votes were “verified” when the were counted. That’s why it took so long to count the mail-in ballots.   There were Republican poll watchers there when they did it. 

Because of Trumps threats to go to court, the election and the ballot count was clean as a whistle since states KNEW they would have to defend their numbers in court. That’s why everyone involved is saying that the election was the cleanest in American history. 

Trump really shot himself in the foot by talking up the idea that the election was rigged and there were going to be massive cheating. Secretaries of State in every state in the union covered their asses by making sure that their numbers were absolutely positively correct and that the election was run properly.


----------



## Flash

edthecynic said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Warpspeed
> 
> 
> 
> Is a HOAX!
Click to expand...



You Useful Idiots are a hoot and a half.


----------



## edthecynic

Flash said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Operation Warpspeed
> 
> 
> 
> Is a HOAX!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You Useful Idiots are a hoot and a half.
Click to expand...

You useless IDIOTS are useless IDIOTS!


----------



## Maxdeath

ElmerMudd said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you have a reading or comprehension problem. Try having someone read this article for you. You might just notice the name Operation Warp Speed. Operation Warp Speed - Wikipedia
> By the way you again are misinformed. Pfizer and BioNTech are partners. There were billionaire investors in BioNTech.
> Try having someone read this and explain it to you.https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/11/09/three-billionaires-behind-pfizers-vaccine-partner-biontech-are-2-billion-richer-after-it-announces-covid-19-vaccine-results/?sh=7b559a264784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MaxDeath, stick it in your ear. Your messiah Trump was a total failure in dealing with COVID. You and the rest of the minions can take you Trump ass kissing show someplace else.
Click to expand...

Lol. I get it you hate, that’s what you do.
You fools couldn’t kiss 44 enough. I expect the same mindless adoration for dumb Biden.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Pogo said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Biden got us a vaccine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes.  It's called "the election results".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why would the stock market be excited about a socialist?  More likely they love being close to destroying the leftyflu hoax with the vaccine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No idea but there was nothing in the news about any "socialists".  There was however lots of news about "stability".  Stock market like stability.
> 
> A vaccine having something to do with a market uptick the week before that vaccine was announced, however, kind of doesn't play well with the reality of Linear Time.
> 
> Moreover, if the virus is a "hoax" then you don't need a vaccine.  If you need a vaccine, then it isn't a hoax.
> Which goal line you wanna run to here?
Click to expand...

Sure you do.....wackos won't be comfortable and come out of hiding until there is a vaccine.  And the market has settled back down now as they realize what Diaper Joe said about fossil fuels and other babbling he did.


----------



## jbrownson0831

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is just living off of Trump's economy, we have to wait to see what will happen once it becomes Biden's economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
Click to expand...

With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha


----------



## jbrownson0831

Dr Grump said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after Biden is confirmed as President and the transition has finally started to take place, the DOW finally starts heading north, and you credit Trump? RATFLMAO!! Next, you'll be saying there was fraud in the election....
Click to expand...

It is back where it was.....they actually back and listened to what Depends Joe has been ranting about.


----------



## Maxdeath

Dragonlady said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you have a reading or comprehension problem. Try having someone read this article for you. You might just notice the name Operation Warp Speed. Operation Warp Speed - Wikipedia
> By the way you again are misinformed. Pfizer and BioNTech are partners. There were billionaire investors in BioNTech.
> Try having someone read this and explain it to you.https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/11/09/three-billionaires-behind-pfizers-vaccine-partner-biontech-are-2-billion-richer-after-it-announces-covid-19-vaccine-results/?sh=7b559a264784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wikipedia isn’t a source dipshit.
> 
> The Forbes article, which I can only assume that you needed to have some explain to you, was easy reading for someone who spent my entire career in banking and law.
> 
> However since you clearly didn’t understand it, it confirms what I posted:  GERMANY developed the Pfizer vaccine. Trump is claiming credit for what others did.
> 
> Furthermore Trump is entirely responsible for the negative view and fears people have about the safety of the vaccine.  People have a very reasonable fear that Trump’s vaccines would work as well as his testing system.
> 
> Every other country in the world managed to come up with a testing system. You still don’t have one.
> 
> The reason why Trump is always on the bottom when he has sex is because he only knows how to fuck be up.
Click to expand...

You seem to believe that you understand something. Moder has also developed a vaccine. One that can be kept in a standard freezer instead of at minus 79 degrees. Since that means less getting a viable vaccine since there are not that many ways to ship and store at low temperatures I for the Oderna getting more use.
I take it you really need to understand things better. 
why is it you are so knowledgable on Trumps sex habits? Could it be that you are secretly one of his lovers, or are you just that enthralled with him that you stalk him?


----------



## Maxdeath

Pogo said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Market Had Best Election Week Since FDR Beat Hoover in 1932
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point is? Because everyone was claiming anytime the economy or the stock market did well it had nothing to do with him but was due to 44. Now it seems they want to give the credit to bumbling Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is (again), the stock market likes stability and panics when given uncertainty.
> Having the election decided for a normal human being gives them the former and mitigates the latter.  And you'll notice that the market also liked it when the GSA finally gave in and let the transition begin.  Again --- stability over uncertainty,
Click to expand...

So when the market shot up after Trumps election that was because of the stability of Trump?

Dont know about you but I certainly am looking forward to more wars and less employment.


----------



## edthecynic

Maxdeath said:


> dumb Biden.


"Dumb Biden" beat crap out of your "stable genius!"


----------



## Maxdeath

edthecynic said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> dumb Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> "Dumb Biden" beat crap out of your "stable genius!"
Click to expand...

And only two million dead votes right?


----------



## edthecynic

jbrownson0831 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
Click to expand...

That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.


----------



## edthecynic

Maxdeath said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> dumb Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> "Dumb Biden" beat crap out of your "stable genius!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And only two million dead votes right?
Click to expand...

All for Tramp, and Biden still beat the Russian Mole by 6 million votes.


----------



## jbrownson0831

edthecynic said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
Click to expand...










						Nearly 95% of all new jobs during Obama era were part-time, or contract By Investing.com
					

Nearly 95% of all new jobs during Obama era were part-time, or contract




					www.investing.com


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 95% of all new jobs during Obama era were part-time, or contract By Investing.com
> 
> 
> Nearly 95% of all new jobs during Obama era were part-time, or contract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.investing.com
Click to expand...

Uh oh.....and this study was done by libbers.


----------



## jbrownson0831

edthecynic said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
Click to expand...

And stop calling us the party name that you lefties created.....Mussolini...fascist.....then national socialists under your favorite role model.


----------



## edthecynic

jbrownson0831 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 95% of all new jobs during Obama era were part-time, or contract By Investing.com
> 
> 
> Nearly 95% of all new jobs during Obama era were part-time, or contract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.investing.com
Click to expand...

It is still a LIE no matter how many times you repeat it!
Again, FT jobs INCREASED under Obama and DECREASED under Tramp while PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp.

Check it for yourself, something no Tramp Nazi ever does.
Here is a link to all the historical data you need to debunk your own LIE yourself. Try thinking for yourself for the first time rather than mindlessly parroting some LYING Right-wing source just because the feed you a LIE you like!

Access to historical data for the "A" tables of the Employment Situation News Release


----------



## edthecynic

jbrownson0831 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And stop calling us the party name that you lefties created.....Mussolini...fascist.....then national socialists under your favorite role model.
Click to expand...

TRIGGERED!!!


----------



## jbrownson0831

edthecynic said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 95% of all new jobs during Obama era were part-time, or contract By Investing.com
> 
> 
> Nearly 95% of all new jobs during Obama era were part-time, or contract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.investing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is still a LIE no matter how many times you repeat it!
> Again, FT jobs INCREASED under Obama and DECREASED under Tramp while PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Check it for yourself, something no Tramp Nazi ever does.
> Here is a link to all the historical data you need to debunk your own LIE yourself. Try thinking for yourself for the first time rather than mindlessly parroting some LYING Right-wing source just because the feed you a LIE you like!
> 
> Access to historical data for the "A" tables of the Employment Situation News Release
Click to expand...

Wow.....all you whiners ever holler for are links because you are too lazy to go look for the truth yourselves, and as usual when facts are presented you deny them.  And again, your ilk are the true fascists or Nazis so stop calling me one doofus.


----------



## jbrownson0831

edthecynic said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And stop calling us the party name that you lefties created.....Mussolini...fascist.....then national socialists under your favorite role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRIGGERED!!!
Click to expand...

Triggered?  You are the goof writing in all caps and denying libber studies.


----------



## jbrownson0831

edthecynic said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 95% of all new jobs during Obama era were part-time, or contract By Investing.com
> 
> 
> Nearly 95% of all new jobs during Obama era were part-time, or contract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.investing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is still a LIE no matter how many times you repeat it!
> Again, FT jobs INCREASED under Obama and DECREASED under Tramp while PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Check it for yourself, something no Tramp Nazi ever does.
> Here is a link to all the historical data you need to debunk your own LIE yourself. Try thinking for yourself for the first time rather than mindlessly parroting some LYING Right-wing source just because the feed you a LIE you like!
> 
> Access to historical data for the "A" tables of the Employment Situation News Release
Click to expand...

Wrong.


----------



## jbrownson0831

jbrownson0831 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 95% of all new jobs during Obama era were part-time, or contract By Investing.com
> 
> 
> Nearly 95% of all new jobs during Obama era were part-time, or contract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.investing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is still a LIE no matter how many times you repeat it!
> Again, FT jobs INCREASED under Obama and DECREASED under Tramp while PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Check it for yourself, something no Tramp Nazi ever does.
> Here is a link to all the historical data you need to debunk your own LIE yourself. Try thinking for yourself for the first time rather than mindlessly parroting some LYING Right-wing source just because the feed you a LIE you like!
> 
> Access to historical data for the "A" tables of the Employment Situation News Release
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...

eddie needs a Midol anyone got one for him????


----------



## Papageorgio

edthecynic said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And stop calling us the party name that you lefties created.....Mussolini...fascist.....then national socialists under your favorite role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> TRIGGERED!!!
Click to expand...


You are always triggered.


----------



## bripat9643

Dr Grump said:


> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after Biden is confirmed as President and the transition has finally started to take place, the DOW finally starts heading north, and you credit Trump? RATFLMAO!! Next, you'll be saying there was fraud in the election....
Click to expand...

The DOW has been headed North for 6 months, moron.


----------



## bripat9643

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is just living off of Trump's economy, we have to wait to see what will happen once it becomes Biden's economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
Click to expand...

ROFL!  You turds always find a way to give a Democrat the credit.


----------



## bripat9643

edthecynic said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> dumb Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> "Dumb Biden" beat crap out of your "stable genius!"
Click to expand...

NO, he forged the most fraudulent votes.


----------



## bripat9643

edthecynic said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
Click to expand...

That's a flat out lie.  They increased under Obama, and they did that for the "economic reason" of Obama being President.


----------



## jbrownson0831

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a flat out lie.  They increased under Obama, and they did that for the "economic reason" of Obama being President.
Click to expand...

Already showed him the libber study saying 94% were part time.


----------



## bripat9643

edthecynic said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who declared Biden the winner?
> 
> 
> 
> The American people! 80 million of them.
Click to expand...

Wrong.  You're forgetting 10 million fraudulent votes.


----------



## Dragonlady

Orangecat said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The USSC is not a trial court.  It can't take in evidence unless it's part of an appellate record.
> 
> 
> 
> Just watch and learn.
Click to expand...




Maxdeath said:


> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you have a reading or comprehension problem. Try having someone read this article for you. You might just notice the name Operation Warp Speed. Operation Warp Speed - Wikipedia
> By the way you again are misinformed. Pfizer and BioNTech are partners. There were billionaire investors in BioNTech.
> Try having someone read this and explain it to you.https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/11/09/three-billionaires-behind-pfizers-vaccine-partner-biontech-are-2-billion-richer-after-it-announces-covid-19-vaccine-results/?sh=7b559a264784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wikipedia isn’t a source dipshit.
> 
> The Forbes article, which I can only assume that you needed to have some explain to you, was easy reading for someone who spent my entire career in banking and law.
> 
> However since you clearly didn’t understand it, it confirms what I posted:  GERMANY developed the Pfizer vaccine. Trump is claiming credit for what others did.
> 
> Furthermore Trump is entirely responsible for the negative view and fears people have about the safety of the vaccine.  People have a very reasonable fear that Trump’s vaccines would work as well as his testing system.
> 
> Every other country in the world managed to come up with a testing system. You still don’t have one.
> 
> The reason why Trump is always on the bottom when he has sex is because he only knows how to fuck be up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to believe that you understand something. Moder has also developed a vaccine. One that can be kept in a standard freezer instead of at minus 79 degrees. Since that means less getting a viable vaccine since there are not that many ways to ship and store at low temperatures I for the Oderna getting more use.
> I take it you really need to understand things better.
> why is it you are so knowledgable on Trumps sex habits? Could it be that you are secretly one of his lovers, or are you just that enthralled with him that you stalk him?
Click to expand...


Could you repost that in English?  Your syntax is totally fucked. 

Yes, I am aware that there are currently three different vaccines which are applying for approvals at the moment.  One requires cryogenic storage, one requires cold storage, and one requires refrigeration.  

Stop projecting your ignorance and lack of understanding onto others.  Just because you don't really know what's going on, doesn't mean that others are as stupid as you and lack the capacity to understand to communicate what they know.

Trying to claim others lack knowledge and understanding shows that you really don't have a clue and you think others don't either.


----------



## Dragonlady

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a flat out lie.  They increased under Obama, and they did that for the "economic reason" of Obama being President.
Click to expand...


Really???  Do you have a link to that information?  I know this is what Republicans have consistently claimed, but they claim a lot of things about the Obama economy that are flat out false, and this is one of them.


----------



## Maxdeath

edthecynic said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> dumb Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> "Dumb Biden" beat crap out of your "stable genius!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And only two million dead votes right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All for Tramp, and Biden still beat the Russian Mole by 6 million votes.
Click to expand...

Lol. Guess that means dumb Biden really got the dead vote


----------



## Maxdeath

Dragonlady said:


> Orangecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> The USSC is not a trial court.  It can't take in evidence unless it's part of an appellate record.
> 
> 
> 
> Just watch and learn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you have a reading or comprehension problem. Try having someone read this article for you. You might just notice the name Operation Warp Speed. Operation Warp Speed - Wikipedia
> By the way you again are misinformed. Pfizer and BioNTech are partners. There were billionaire investors in BioNTech.
> Try having someone read this and explain it to you.https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/11/09/three-billionaires-behind-pfizers-vaccine-partner-biontech-are-2-billion-richer-after-it-announces-covid-19-vaccine-results/?sh=7b559a264784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wikipedia isn’t a source dipshit.
> 
> The Forbes article, which I can only assume that you needed to have some explain to you, was easy reading for someone who spent my entire career in banking and law.
> 
> However since you clearly didn’t understand it, it confirms what I posted:  GERMANY developed the Pfizer vaccine. Trump is claiming credit for what others did.
> 
> Furthermore Trump is entirely responsible for the negative view and fears people have about the safety of the vaccine.  People have a very reasonable fear that Trump’s vaccines would work as well as his testing system.
> 
> Every other country in the world managed to come up with a testing system. You still don’t have one.
> 
> The reason why Trump is always on the bottom when he has sex is because he only knows how to fuck be up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You seem to believe that you understand something. Moder has also developed a vaccine. One that can be kept in a standard freezer instead of at minus 79 degrees. Since that means less getting a viable vaccine since there are not that many ways to ship and store at low temperatures I for the Oderna getting more use.
> I take it you really need to understand things better.
> why is it you are so knowledgable on Trumps sex habits? Could it be that you are secretly one of his lovers, or are you just that enthralled with him that you stalk him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could you repost that in English?  Your syntax is totally fucked.
> 
> Yes, I am aware that there are currently three different vaccines which are applying for approvals at the moment.  One requires cryogenic storage, one requires cold storage, and one requires refrigeration.
> 
> Stop projecting your ignorance and lack of understanding onto others.  Just because you don't really know what's going on, doesn't mean that others are as stupid as you and lack the capacity to understand to communicate what they know.
> 
> Trying to claim others lack knowledge and understanding shows that you really don't have a clue and you think others don't either.
Click to expand...

All I can do is laugh. But hey play stupid partisan all you want.


----------



## edthecynic

jbrownson0831 said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 95% of all new jobs during Obama era were part-time, or contract By Investing.com
> 
> 
> Nearly 95% of all new jobs during Obama era were part-time, or contract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.investing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Uh oh.....and this study was *done by libbers.*
Click to expand...

No it wasn't.
investing.com is a far Right radical extreme  site catering to whacko's like you. Libs would have used actual BLS data, like I gave you a link to, rather than making up shit!!!!!


----------



## edthecynic

jbrownson0831 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 95% of all new jobs during Obama era were part-time, or contract By Investing.com
> 
> 
> Nearly 95% of all new jobs during Obama era were part-time, or contract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.investing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is still a LIE no matter how many times you repeat it!
> Again, FT jobs INCREASED under Obama and DECREASED under Tramp while PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Check it for yourself, something no Tramp Nazi ever does.
> Here is a link to all the historical data you need to debunk your own LIE yourself. Try thinking for yourself for the first time rather than mindlessly parroting some LYING Right-wing source just because the feed you a LIE you like!
> 
> Access to historical data for the "A" tables of the Employment Situation News Release
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow.....all you whiners ever holler for are links because you are too lazy to go look for the truth yourselves, and as usual when facts are presented you deny them.  And again, your ilk are the true fascists or Nazis so stop calling me one doofus.
Click to expand...

I provided the link to the real BLS data that YOUb are too scared to check out because you already know it will expose your source as lying scum, like you Trump Nazis.


----------



## edthecynic

jbrownson0831 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly 95% of all new jobs during Obama era were part-time, or contract By Investing.com
> 
> 
> Nearly 95% of all new jobs during Obama era were part-time, or contract
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.investing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is still a LIE no matter how many times you repeat it!
> Again, FT jobs INCREASED under Obama and DECREASED under Tramp while PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Check it for yourself, something no Tramp Nazi ever does.
> Here is a link to all the historical data you need to debunk your own LIE yourself. Try thinking for yourself for the first time rather than mindlessly parroting some LYING Right-wing source just because the feed you a LIE you like!
> 
> Access to historical data for the "A" tables of the Employment Situation News Release
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...

Afraid to face the true data directly from the data source!!!!!


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Dr Grump said:


> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And normal people know Biden has dementia and changes his policy positions several times a day.
> 
> 
> 
> At least he has policies. His predecessor had nothing.
Click to expand...


You WAR LOVING psychopath !

*Trump 1st President Since Carter to Keep Troops Out of New Conflicts*


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

*All the War Mongers who hate Peace vote for Biden*


----------



## edthecynic

bripat9643 said:


> The DOW has been headed North for 6 months, moron.


And according to your MessiahRushie the president elect controls the economy 6 months before he takes office.

*March 2, 2009*
RUSH:   To say that Obama has been in office only one month is not accurate from an effect on the world and an effect on the country standpoint. Barack Obama has been *the controlling political authority on the economy for six months.*


----------



## edthecynic

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who declared Biden the winner?
> 
> 
> 
> The American people! 80 million of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  You're forgetting 10 million *fraudulent votes.*
Click to expand...

All for Tramp!!! Which means Biden actually won by 16 million votes!!!


----------



## toobfreak

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And normal people know Biden has dementia and changes his policy positions several times a day.
> 
> 
> 
> At least he has policies. His predecessor had nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You WAR LOVING psychopath !
> 
> *Trump 1st President Since Carter to Keep Troops Out of New Conflicts*
Click to expand...



*THE GREAT PRESIDENT OBUMMA: * Minister of Death, Winner of a Nobel Prize.

ITMT, an estimated 358,000 people were directly killed to his inaction on letting his "JV" team ISIS go untouched for 24 months as they savaged the world, all to appease his liberal base.

And that doesn't even touch upon all those he killed in his bombing of seven countries in just six years!









						Infographic: The Rise And Fall Of ISIS
					

This chart shows the estimated number of people killed in ISIS terrorist attacks and territory controlled by the group.




					www.statista.com


----------



## edthecynic

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's a flat out lie.  They increased under Obama, and they did that for the "economic reason" of Obama being President.
Click to expand...

That is a flat out LIE, they DECREASED precisely because of Obama!!!

*for economic reasons - Bureau of Labor Statistics*
data.bls.gov › timeseries › LNS12032194
Jan 2009 8,046,000
Jan 2017 5,734,000
a DECREASE of 2.3 MILLION


----------



## edthecynic

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> dumb Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> "Dumb Biden" beat crap out of your "stable genius!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, he forged the most fraudulent votes.
Click to expand...

No that was Tramp!


----------



## Meister

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.


Can you wait until Biden gets in and implements his policies?
I mean really, his policies have to....cure.


----------



## toobfreak

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election


Really?  When?  By who?  CBS?  Do they now call the elections?
Last I checked, the election is still pending litigation (this very minute in fact) and NO winner has OFFICIALLY been called yet.



> and the Dow tops 30,000.


My uncle the ex-con grew up drinking milk.  Does that mean that drinking milk leads to a life of crime?



> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.


No, Biden is just an asshole and an idiot.  Harris is the socialist.



> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.


But if Biden becomes president, he doesn't actually take office for MONTHS yet much less begin to do anything to affect the country.  Just wait and see,  Let's see what the DOW is after Biden is in office for six months!



> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.


You're in no position to decide who's lying, much less calling for an illegal coup to usurp the law.  Even if Trump loses, he's still president until the Jan 20 inauguration.  Deal with it.


----------



## bripat9643

edthecynic said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> dumb Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> "Dumb Biden" beat crap out of your "stable genius!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, he forged the most fraudulent votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that was Tramp!
Click to expand...

Really?  Then why isn't Biden contesting them?


----------



## Dr Grump

bripat9643 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is just living off of Trump's economy, we have to wait to see what will happen once it becomes Biden's economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  You turds always find a way to give a Democrat the credit.
Click to expand...


A fact is a fact. Either the unemployment rate decreased under Obama or it didn't. Either the economic activity started to upswing during Obama or it didn't. Sure, it continued under Trump, but it started under Obama. And let's not forget the clusterfuck that Bush left him. You do realise Obama was elected for a second term. Unlike the Orange Buffoon.


----------



## Dr Grump

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And normal people know Biden has dementia and changes his policy positions several times a day.
> 
> 
> 
> At least he has policies. His predecessor had nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You WAR LOVING psychopath !
> 
> *Trump 1st President Since Carter to Keep Troops Out of New Conflicts*
Click to expand...

You just can't pull out of somewhere and leave a vacuum. Intelligent people know this. After the surge, Obama increasingly pulled more and more troops out.


----------



## bripat9643

Dr Grump said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is just living off of Trump's economy, we have to wait to see what will happen once it becomes Biden's economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ROFL!  You turds always find a way to give a Democrat the credit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A fact is a fact. Either the unemployment rate decreased under Obama or it didn't. Either the economic activity started to upswing during Obama or it didn't. Sure, it continued under Trump, but it started under Obama. And let's not forget the clusterfuck that Bush left him. You do realise Obama was elected for a second term. Unlike the Orange Buffoon.
Click to expand...

Your posts are always entirely fact free, moron.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit

Dr Grump said:


> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And normal people know Biden has dementia and changes his policy positions several times a day.
> 
> 
> 
> At least he has policies. His predecessor had nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You WAR LOVING psychopath !
> 
> *Trump 1st President Since Carter to Keep Troops Out of New Conflicts*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't pull out of somewhere and leave a vacuum. Intelligent people know this. After the surge, Obama increasingly pulled more and more troops out.
Click to expand...


So, you are a War Monger.    Got it.

What part of *NEW CONFLICTS* did you have the most trouble comprehending the word "new" or the word "conflicts" ???


----------



## Indeependent

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And normal people know Biden has dementia and changes his policy positions several times a day.
> 
> 
> 
> At least he has policies. His predecessor had nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You WAR LOVING psychopath !
> 
> *Trump 1st President Since Carter to Keep Troops Out of New Conflicts*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't pull out of somewhere and leave a vacuum. Intelligent people know this. After the surge, Obama increasingly pulled more and more troops out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you are a War Monger.    Got it.
> 
> What part of *NEW CONFLICTS* did you have the most trouble comprehending the word "new" or the word "conflicts" ???
Click to expand...

Dr Chump is a CNN nitwit.


----------



## ElmerMudd

ThisIsMe said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started a thread about this very thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos economy will it be?
> 
> 
> So, when does it become Bidens economy?  I just want to get it straight early so when things go south...or if they are good, we need to establish when we can start blaming or congratulating Biden for the economy. Rather than this whole thing like we did last time around, when it was one person's...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing, its already starting. I knew it would be a "biden when its good, trump when its bad" situation. Its why I started that thread.
> 
> I tell ya what, you can claim victory for this, but ya gotta stick with it. So, when the stock market tanks when biden assumes offices because he starts raising taxes on everyone, and starts implementing his policies, you have to own it.
> 
> 
> 
> No dumbass. I am not giving all credit for a 30,000 to Biden.
> WHAT I AM SAYING IS TRUMP WAS WRONG IN SAYING IF BIDEN WAS ELECTED THE DOW WOULD TANK.
> This is about Trump being wrong, wrong, wrong.
> You Trump butt kissers have to find something else to do with your obsessive Trump butt kissing.
> If the market sky rockets during Biden's Presidency, I will give Biden some credit but anyone with a brain, knows there are many factors that effect the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its good that you know and understand that. I agree with you, many factors play a part in how the market reacts.  Things trump did, as well as things biden does will all have effects.
> 
> But, you and I both know that most people won't see it that way. To them, when the market does good, its going to be "hoorah biden!", and when the market goes bad it'll be "that terrible trump!!"
> 
> Also, I think there will be a time when the effects of trump on the market will fade.
> 
> I can see how this 30,000 was an effect of the pharma companies coming out with a potential vaccine, that, in truth, probably had little to do with either biden or trump, but thats not stopping certain opinion shows from trying to correlate the stock gain to biden.  Its also not going to stop people from saying its all because of Biden.
> 
> Heck, we've already got people doing an about face on taking a vaccine, where less than a month ago, they were saying "were not taking any trump vaccine!  We dont trust it", but now that biden has won the election, to that very same vaccine they are saying "well...it may not be that bad, since biden is going to be in office...I think it will be ok!".
> [/QU
Click to expand...




Maxdeath said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you have a reading or comprehension problem. Try having someone read this article for you. You might just notice the name Operation Warp Speed. Operation Warp Speed - Wikipedia
> By the way you again are misinformed. Pfizer and BioNTech are partners. There were billionaire investors in BioNTech.
> Try having someone read this and explain it to you.https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/11/09/three-billionaires-behind-pfizers-vaccine-partner-biontech-are-2-billion-richer-after-it-announces-covid-19-vaccine-results/?sh=7b559a264784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MaxDeath, stick it in your ear. Your messiah Trump was a total failure in dealing with COVID. You and the rest of the minions can take you Trump ass kissing show someplace else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. I get it you hate, that’s what you do.
> You fools couldn’t kiss 44 enough. I expect the same mindless adoration for dumb Biden.
Click to expand...

I hate what Trump a


bripat9643 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So after Biden is confirmed as President and the transition has finally started to take place, the DOW finally starts heading north, and you credit Trump? RATFLMAO!! Next, you'll be saying there was fraud in the election....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DOW has been headed North for 6 months, moron.
Click to expand...

Your mesiah, Donald Trump, said if Biden won the election the DOW would plunge.
TRUMP, WRONG AGAIN.
Are you Trumpsters tired of losing?


----------



## ElmerMudd

ThisIsMe said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started a thread about this very thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos economy will it be?
> 
> 
> So, when does it become Bidens economy?  I just want to get it straight early so when things go south...or if they are good, we need to establish when we can start blaming or congratulating Biden for the economy. Rather than this whole thing like we did last time around, when it was one person's...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing, its already starting. I knew it would be a "biden when its good, trump when its bad" situation. Its why I started that thread.
> 
> I tell ya what, you can claim victory for this, but ya gotta stick with it. So, when the stock market tanks when biden assumes offices because he starts raising taxes on everyone, and starts implementing his policies, you have to own it.
> 
> 
> 
> No dumbass. I am not giving all credit for a 30,000 to Biden.
> WHAT I AM SAYING IS TRUMP WAS WRONG IN SAYING IF BIDEN WAS ELECTED THE DOW WOULD TANK.
> This is about Trump being wrong, wrong, wrong.
> You Trump butt kissers have to find something else to do with your obsessive Trump butt kissing.
> If the market sky rockets during Biden's Presidency, I will give Biden some credit but anyone with a brain, knows there are many factors that effect the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its good that you know and understand that. I agree with you, many factors play a part in how the market reacts.  Things trump did, as well as things biden does will all have effects.
> 
> But, you and I both know that most people won't see it that way. To them, when the market does good, its going to be "hoorah biden!", and when the market goes bad it'll be "that terrible trump!!"
> 
> Also, I think there will be a time when the effects of trump on the market will fade.
> 
> I can see how this 30,000 was an effect of the pharma companies coming out with a potential vaccine, that, in truth, probably had little to do with either biden or trump, but thats not stopping certain opinion shows from trying to correlate the stock gain to biden.  Its also not going to stop people from saying its all because of Biden.
> 
> Heck, we've already got people doing an about face on taking a vaccine, where less than a month ago, they were saying "were not taking any trump vaccine!  We dont trust it", but now that biden has won the election, to that very same vaccine they are saying "well...it may not be that bad, since biden is going to be in office...I think it will be ok!".
> [/QU
Click to expand...




Maxdeath said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you have a reading or comprehension problem. Try having someone read this article for you. You might just notice the name Operation Warp Speed. Operation Warp Speed - Wikipedia
> By the way you again are misinformed. Pfizer and BioNTech are partners. There were billionaire investors in BioNTech.
> Try having someone read this and explain it to you.https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/11/09/three-billionaires-behind-pfizers-vaccine-partner-biontech-are-2-billion-richer-after-it-announces-covid-19-vaccine-results/?sh=7b559a264784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MaxDeath, stick it in your ear. Your messiah Trump was a total failure in dealing with COVID. You and the rest of the minions can take you Trump ass kissing show someplace else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. I get it you hate, that’s what you do.
> You fools couldn’t kiss 44 enough. I expect the same mindless adoration for dumb Biden.
Click to expand...

I hate what Trump a


Meister said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you wait until Biden gets in and implements his policies?
> I mean really, his policies have to....cure.
Click to expand...

Let's see what Biden's Presidency produces.
Everything Trump and his minions predict doesn't happen.
Mexico pay for a wall?
Repeal and replace Obamacare, day 1.
COVID will just disappear.
DOW will plunge if Biden is elected.
Biden is a socialist.
Time to flush the liars


----------



## ElmerMudd

toobfreak said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election
> 
> 
> 
> Really?  When?  By who?  CBS?  Do they now call the elections?
> Last I checked, the election is still pending litigation (this very minute in fact) and NO winner has OFFICIALLY been called yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the Dow tops 30,000.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My uncle the ex-con grew up drinking milk.  Does that mean that drinking milk leads to a life of crime?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Biden is just an asshole and an idiot.  Harris is the socialist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But if Biden becomes president, he doesn't actually take office for MONTHS yet much less begin to do anything to affect the country.  Just wait and see,  Let's see what the DOW is after Biden is in office for six months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're in no position to decide who's lying, much less calling for an illegal coup to usurp the law.  Even if Trump loses, he's still president until the Jan 20 inauguration.  Deal with it.
Click to expand...

Stick it in your ear loser. You, Trump and the gang had 4 years and have screwed up our country.


----------



## Maxdeath

edthecynic said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> dumb Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> "Dumb Biden" beat crap out of your "stable genius!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, he forged the most fraudulent votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that was Tramp!
Click to expand...




ElmerMudd said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started a thread about this very thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos economy will it be?
> 
> 
> So, when does it become Bidens economy?  I just want to get it straight early so when things go south...or if they are good, we need to establish when we can start blaming or congratulating Biden for the economy. Rather than this whole thing like we did last time around, when it was one person's...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing, its already starting. I knew it would be a "biden when its good, trump when its bad" situation. Its why I started that thread.
> 
> I tell ya what, you can claim victory for this, but ya gotta stick with it. So, when the stock market tanks when biden assumes offices because he starts raising taxes on everyone, and starts implementing his policies, you have to own it.
> 
> 
> 
> No dumbass. I am not giving all credit for a 30,000 to Biden.
> WHAT I AM SAYING IS TRUMP WAS WRONG IN SAYING IF BIDEN WAS ELECTED THE DOW WOULD TANK.
> This is about Trump being wrong, wrong, wrong.
> You Trump butt kissers have to find something else to do with your obsessive Trump butt kissing.
> If the market sky rockets during Biden's Presidency, I will give Biden some credit but anyone with a brain, knows there are many factors that effect the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its good that you know and understand that. I agree with you, many factors play a part in how the market reacts.  Things trump did, as well as things biden does will all have effects.
> 
> But, you and I both know that most people won't see it that way. To them, when the market does good, its going to be "hoorah biden!", and when the market goes bad it'll be "that terrible trump!!"
> 
> Also, I think there will be a time when the effects of trump on the market will fade.
> 
> I can see how this 30,000 was an effect of the pharma companies coming out with a potential vaccine, that, in truth, probably had little to do with either biden or trump, but thats not stopping certain opinion shows from trying to correlate the stock gain to biden.  Its also not going to stop people from saying its all because of Biden.
> 
> Heck, we've already got people doing an about face on taking a vaccine, where less than a month ago, they were saying "were not taking any trump vaccine!  We dont trust it", but now that biden has won the election, to that very same vaccine they are saying "well...it may not be that bad, since biden is going to be in office...I think it will be ok!".
> [/QU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you have a reading or comprehension problem. Try having someone read this article for you. You might just notice the name Operation Warp Speed. Operation Warp Speed - Wikipedia
> By the way you again are misinformed. Pfizer and BioNTech are partners. There were billionaire investors in BioNTech.
> Try having someone read this and explain it to you.https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/11/09/three-billionaires-behind-pfizers-vaccine-partner-biontech-are-2-billion-richer-after-it-announces-covid-19-vaccine-results/?sh=7b559a264784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MaxDeath, stick it in your ear. Your messiah Trump was a total failure in dealing with COVID. You and the rest of the minions can take you Trump ass kissing show someplace else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. I get it you hate, that’s what you do.
> You fools couldn’t kiss 44 enough. I expect the same mindless adoration for dumb Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate what Trump a
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So after Biden is confirmed as President and the transition has finally started to take place, the DOW finally starts heading north, and you credit Trump? RATFLMAO!! Next, you'll be saying there was fraud in the election....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DOW has been headed North for 6 months, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mesiah, Donald Trump, said if Biden won the election the DOW would plunge.
> TRUMP, WRONG AGAIN.
> Are you Trumpsters tired of losing?
Click to expand...

and I remember almost every economist telling everyone that if Trump won either the economy or the Dow or both would tank. I remember almost everyone on here and in the news had Hillary picking out drapes for the White House.
Does the party of dementia ever get tired of being off their rockers?


----------



## ElmerMudd

Maxdeath said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you have a reading or comprehension problem. Try having someone read this article for you. You might just notice the name Operation Warp Speed. Operation Warp Speed - Wikipedia
> By the way you again are misinformed. Pfizer and BioNTech are partners. There were billionaire investors in BioNTech.
> Try having someone read this and explain it to you.https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/11/09/three-billionaires-behind-pfizers-vaccine-partner-biontech-are-2-billion-richer-after-it-announces-covid-19-vaccine-results/?sh=7b559a264784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MaxDeath, stick it in your ear. Your messiah Trump was a total failure in dealing with COVID. You and the rest of the minions can take you Trump ass kissing show someplace else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. I get it you hate, that’s what you do.
> You fools couldn’t kiss 44 enough. I expect the same mindless adoration for dumb Biden.
Click to expand...

I hate what Trump and his minion have done to our country.
I follow my principles not an individual.
When people follow an individual as opposed to their principles you have a dictatorship, a kingdom or a cult. Trumpism is a cult. People worship the great Trump. They believe every lie.
Take your cult and go to an island someplace.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Maxdeath said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> dumb Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> "Dumb Biden" beat crap out of your "stable genius!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, he forged the most fraudulent votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that was Tramp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started a thread about this very thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos economy will it be?
> 
> 
> So, when does it become Bidens economy?  I just want to get it straight early so when things go south...or if they are good, we need to establish when we can start blaming or congratulating Biden for the economy. Rather than this whole thing like we did last time around, when it was one person's...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing, its already starting. I knew it would be a "biden when its good, trump when its bad" situation. Its why I started that thread.
> 
> I tell ya what, you can claim victory for this, but ya gotta stick with it. So, when the stock market tanks when biden assumes offices because he starts raising taxes on everyone, and starts implementing his policies, you have to own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumbass. I am not giving all credit for a 30,000 to Biden.
> WHAT I AM SAYING IS TRUMP WAS WRONG IN SAYING IF BIDEN WAS ELECTED THE DOW WOULD TANK.
> This is about Trump being wrong, wrong, wrong.
> You Trump butt kissers have to find something else to do with your obsessive Trump butt kissing.
> If the market sky rockets during Biden's Presidency, I will give Biden some credit but anyone with a brain, knows there are many factors that effect the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its good that you know and understand that. I agree with you, many factors play a part in how the market reacts.  Things trump did, as well as things biden does will all have effects.
> 
> But, you and I both know that most people won't see it that way. To them, when the market does good, its going to be "hoorah biden!", and when the market goes bad it'll be "that terrible trump!!"
> 
> Also, I think there will be a time when the effects of trump on the market will fade.
> 
> I can see how this 30,000 was an effect of the pharma companies coming out with a potential vaccine, that, in truth, probably had little to do with either biden or trump, but thats not stopping certain opinion shows from trying to correlate the stock gain to biden.  Its also not going to stop people from saying its all because of Biden.
> 
> Heck, we've already got people doing an about face on taking a vaccine, where less than a month ago, they were saying "were not taking any trump vaccine!  We dont trust it", but now that biden has won the election, to that very same vaccine they are saying "well...it may not be that bad, since biden is going to be in office...I think it will be ok!".
> [/QU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you have a reading or comprehension problem. Try having someone read this article for you. You might just notice the name Operation Warp Speed. Operation Warp Speed - Wikipedia
> By the way you again are misinformed. Pfizer and BioNTech are partners. There were billionaire investors in BioNTech.
> Try having someone read this and explain it to you.https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/11/09/three-billionaires-behind-pfizers-vaccine-partner-biontech-are-2-billion-richer-after-it-announces-covid-19-vaccine-results/?sh=7b559a264784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MaxDeath, stick it in your ear. Your messiah Trump was a total failure in dealing with COVID. You and the rest of the minions can take you Trump ass kissing show someplace else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. I get it you hate, that’s what you do.
> You fools couldn’t kiss 44 enough. I expect the same mindless adoration for dumb Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate what Trump a
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So after Biden is confirmed as President and the transition has finally started to take place, the DOW finally starts heading north, and you credit Trump? RATFLMAO!! Next, you'll be saying there was fraud in the election....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DOW has been headed North for 6 months, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mesiah, Donald Trump, said if Biden won the election the DOW would plunge.
> TRUMP, WRONG AGAIN.
> Are you Trumpsters tired of losing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I remember almost every economist telling everyone that if Trump won either the economy or the Dow or both would tank. I remember almost everyone on here and in the news had Hillary picking out drapes for the White House.
> Does the party of dementia ever get tired of being off their rockers?
Click to expand...

Trump is my leader. I will defend everything he does. If anyone says anything negative about the great Trump, I will attack them. I will continue to kiss Trump's ass until the day I die.


----------



## Maxdeath

ElmerMudd said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you have a reading or comprehension problem. Try having someone read this article for you. You might just notice the name Operation Warp Speed. Operation Warp Speed - Wikipedia
> By the way you again are misinformed. Pfizer and BioNTech are partners. There were billionaire investors in BioNTech.
> Try having someone read this and explain it to you.https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/11/09/three-billionaires-behind-pfizers-vaccine-partner-biontech-are-2-billion-richer-after-it-announces-covid-19-vaccine-results/?sh=7b559a264784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MaxDeath, stick it in your ear. Your messiah Trump was a total failure in dealing with COVID. You and the rest of the minions can take you Trump ass kissing show someplace else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. I get it you hate, that’s what you do.
> You fools couldn’t kiss 44 enough. I expect the same mindless adoration for dumb Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate what Trump and his minion have done to our country.
> I follow my principles not an individual.
> When people follow an individual as opposed to their principles you have a dictatorship, a kingdom or a cult. Trumpism is a cult. People worship the great Trump. They believe every lie.
> Take your cult and go to an island someplace.
Click to expand...

I hated every second of your hero 44 and now we get 44.2. I can hardly wait till we get more wars. Till we bomb another Doctors Without Borders. Won’t it be great when we can destabilize the Middle East peace. When we can censor everyone that does not worship democrats.

The great thing about democrats is eventually some get a clue and leave that cult.


----------



## Maxdeath

ElmerMudd said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> dumb Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> "Dumb Biden" beat crap out of your "stable genius!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, he forged the most fraudulent votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that was Tramp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started a thread about this very thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos economy will it be?
> 
> 
> So, when does it become Bidens economy?  I just want to get it straight early so when things go south...or if they are good, we need to establish when we can start blaming or congratulating Biden for the economy. Rather than this whole thing like we did last time around, when it was one person's...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing, its already starting. I knew it would be a "biden when its good, trump when its bad" situation. Its why I started that thread.
> 
> I tell ya what, you can claim victory for this, but ya gotta stick with it. So, when the stock market tanks when biden assumes offices because he starts raising taxes on everyone, and starts implementing his policies, you have to own it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No dumbass. I am not giving all credit for a 30,000 to Biden.
> WHAT I AM SAYING IS TRUMP WAS WRONG IN SAYING IF BIDEN WAS ELECTED THE DOW WOULD TANK.
> This is about Trump being wrong, wrong, wrong.
> You Trump butt kissers have to find something else to do with your obsessive Trump butt kissing.
> If the market sky rockets during Biden's Presidency, I will give Biden some credit but anyone with a brain, knows there are many factors that effect the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its good that you know and understand that. I agree with you, many factors play a part in how the market reacts.  Things trump did, as well as things biden does will all have effects.
> 
> But, you and I both know that most people won't see it that way. To them, when the market does good, its going to be "hoorah biden!", and when the market goes bad it'll be "that terrible trump!!"
> 
> Also, I think there will be a time when the effects of trump on the market will fade.
> 
> I can see how this 30,000 was an effect of the pharma companies coming out with a potential vaccine, that, in truth, probably had little to do with either biden or trump, but thats not stopping certain opinion shows from trying to correlate the stock gain to biden.  Its also not going to stop people from saying its all because of Biden.
> 
> Heck, we've already got people doing an about face on taking a vaccine, where less than a month ago, they were saying "were not taking any trump vaccine!  We dont trust it", but now that biden has won the election, to that very same vaccine they are saying "well...it may not be that bad, since biden is going to be in office...I think it will be ok!".
> [/QU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you have a reading or comprehension problem. Try having someone read this article for you. You might just notice the name Operation Warp Speed. Operation Warp Speed - Wikipedia
> By the way you again are misinformed. Pfizer and BioNTech are partners. There were billionaire investors in BioNTech.
> Try having someone read this and explain it to you.https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/11/09/three-billionaires-behind-pfizers-vaccine-partner-biontech-are-2-billion-richer-after-it-announces-covid-19-vaccine-results/?sh=7b559a264784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MaxDeath, stick it in your ear. Your messiah Trump was a total failure in dealing with COVID. You and the rest of the minions can take you Trump ass kissing show someplace else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. I get it you hate, that’s what you do.
> You fools couldn’t kiss 44 enough. I expect the same mindless adoration for dumb Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate what Trump a
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Canon Shooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see what happens when the Alzheimer's patient takes office.
> 
> The credit for this goes to Trump.
> 
> Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So after Biden is confirmed as President and the transition has finally started to take place, the DOW finally starts heading north, and you credit Trump? RATFLMAO!! Next, you'll be saying there was fraud in the election....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The DOW has been headed North for 6 months, moron.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your mesiah, Donald Trump, said if Biden won the election the DOW would plunge.
> TRUMP, WRONG AGAIN.
> Are you Trumpsters tired of losing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and I remember almost every economist telling everyone that if Trump won either the economy or the Dow or both would tank. I remember almost everyone on here and in the news had Hillary picking out drapes for the White House.
> Does the party of dementia ever get tired of being off their rockers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is my leader. I will defend everything he does. If anyone says anything negative about the great Trump, I will attack them. I will continue to kiss Trump's ass until the day I die.
Click to expand...

I take it that is your nightly mantra.


----------



## toobfreak

ElmerMudd said:


> Stick it in your ear loser. You, Trump and the gang had 4 years and have screwed up our country.




Stick it in my ear?  You got an ear fettish, Fudd?  Are you a LOBE man?

Trump had four years and got more done than any Democrat in 16 years!  Dow hits 30K thanks to Donald!  And Trump just may yet still have ANOTHER four years-- -- the litigation goes on.

Meantime, Little Joe plays PRETEND President.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Maxdeath said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you have a reading or comprehension problem. Try having someone read this article for you. You might just notice the name Operation Warp Speed. Operation Warp Speed - Wikipedia
> By the way you again are misinformed. Pfizer and BioNTech are partners. There were billionaire investors in BioNTech.
> Try having someone read this and explain it to you.https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/11/09/three-billionaires-behind-pfizers-vaccine-partner-biontech-are-2-billion-richer-after-it-announces-covid-19-vaccine-results/?sh=7b559a264784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MaxDeath, stick it in your ear. Your messiah Trump was a total failure in dealing with COVID. You and the rest of the minions can take you Trump ass kissing show someplace else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. I get it you hate, that’s what you do.
> You fools couldn’t kiss 44 enough. I expect the same mindless adoration for dumb Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate what Trump and his minion have done to our country.
> I follow my principles not an individual.
> When people follow an individual as opposed to their principles you have a dictatorship, a kingdom or a cult. Trumpism is a cult. People worship the great Trump. They believe every lie.
> Take your cult and go to an island someplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hated every second of your hero 44 and now we get 44.2. I can hardly wait till we get more wars. Till we bomb another Doctors Without Borders. Won’t it be great when we can destabilize the Middle East peace. When we can censor everyone that does not worship democrats.
> 
> The great thing about democrats is eventually some get a clue and leave that cult.
Click to expand...

I was a registered Republican until this year. I am an independent.
Republicans with principles were a big part of defeating Trump. Independents were the biggest difference.
Trump is not a conservative. Trumpism is based on one principle, what can we do give the almighty Trump more power and money.
The cult's motto is Trump over country, Trump over family - Trump is my messaih.
You are incapable of individual thought. Trump thinks for you.


----------



## HaShev

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.


EVERYONE knows the demand is pent up with limited supplies like in the tech sector (see any ps5 ad or the latest series of Nvidia graphic cards what does it say about supplies?)
A LOT OF NEW TECHNOLOGY is supposed to be released by the end of the year 5g phones, new chips, thus new computers, new vr gear, new gaming platforms etc, whereby the end of the year is usually a good Christmas buying season bounce off the 3rd quarter correction.
In this case it's more explosive, off overly sold financial stocks and consumer and tech stocks are driving higher all because of 
PROJECT WARP SPEED, THE VACCINES and the light at the end of the tunnel is driving money back in and even further through International investments as they suffer setbacks and find refuge in our soon to bounce back economy-they therefore throw their cash that had been sidelined into our markets.
This has nothing to do with Biden bringing in corrupt friends in his cabinet.  If anything that will bring a pull back next year if he avoids prosecution and maintains his illegitimate foothold.
When Trump said those things he was talking about if and when he took office and policies are implimented or reverted back to the days of failures.  Since the house is more even and senate even for now, the pre term investing sentimate is that he won't be able to mess up things with checks and balances if he were to take office.

He hasn't even taken a physical, don't you think that's important?
He can't even tell the difference between cities he's in,  his wife and sister, his Delaware Blue hen insignia and an Philadelphia Eagles one=fails basic cognitive tests.   What does that make the voters who voted for him?


----------



## ElmerMudd

toobfreak said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick it in your ear loser. You, Trump and the gang had 4 years and have screwed up our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick it in my ear?  You got an ear fettish, Fudd?  Are you a LOBE man?
> 
> Trump had four years and got more done than any Democrat in 16 years!  Dow hits 30K thanks to Donald!  And Trump just may yet still have ANOTHER four years-- -- the litigation goes on.
> 
> Meantime, Little Joe plays PRETEND President.
Click to expand...

Obama increased the DOW by 100%, way better than Trump.
If Trump was so good why did Biden kick his ass. He won by 6 million votes and  by 70 in the e


HaShev said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> 
> 
> EVERYONE knows the demand is pent up with limited supplies like in the tech sector (see any ps5 ad or the latest series of Nvidia graphic cards what does it say about supplies?)
> A LOT OF NEW TECHNOLOGY is supposed to be released by the end of the year 5g phones, new chips, thus new computers, new vr gear, new gaming platforms etc, whereby the end of the year is usually a good Christmas buying season bounce off the 3rd quarter correction.
> In this case it's more explosive, off overly sold financial stocks and consumer and tech stocks are driving higher all because of
> PROJECT WARP SPEED, THE VACCINES and the light at the end of the tunnel is driving money back in and even further through International investments as they suffer setbacks and find refuge in our soon to bounce back economy-they therefore throw their cash that had been sidelined into our markets.
> This has nothing to do with Biden bringing in corrupt friends in his cabinet.  If anything that will bring a pull back next year if he avoids prosecution and maintains his illegitimate foothold.
> When Trump said those things he was talking about if and when he took office and policies are implimented or reverted back to the days of failures.  Since the house is more even and senate even for now, the pre term investing sentimate is that he won't be able to mess up things with checks and balances if he were to take office.
> 
> He hasn't even taken a physical, don't you think that's important?
> He can't even tell the difference between cities he's in,  his wife and sister, his Delaware Blue hen insignia and an Philadelphia Eagles one=fails basic cognitive tests.   What does that make the voters who voted for him?
Click to expand...

I am not saying it is all Biden.
What I am saying is Trump said that if Biden was elected, the DOW would tank. TRUMP WAS WRONG AGAIN. It is all about Trump being wrong again, not that the market went up, just, because of Biden.


----------



## Maxdeath

ElmerMudd said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you have a reading or comprehension problem. Try having someone read this article for you. You might just notice the name Operation Warp Speed. Operation Warp Speed - Wikipedia
> By the way you again are misinformed. Pfizer and BioNTech are partners. There were billionaire investors in BioNTech.
> Try having someone read this and explain it to you.https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/11/09/three-billionaires-behind-pfizers-vaccine-partner-biontech-are-2-billion-richer-after-it-announces-covid-19-vaccine-results/?sh=7b559a264784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MaxDeath, stick it in your ear. Your messiah Trump was a total failure in dealing with COVID. You and the rest of the minions can take you Trump ass kissing show someplace else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. I get it you hate, that’s what you do.
> You fools couldn’t kiss 44 enough. I expect the same mindless adoration for dumb Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate what Trump and his minion have done to our country.
> I follow my principles not an individual.
> When people follow an individual as opposed to their principles you have a dictatorship, a kingdom or a cult. Trumpism is a cult. People worship the great Trump. They believe every lie.
> Take your cult and go to an island someplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hated every second of your hero 44 and now we get 44.2. I can hardly wait till we get more wars. Till we bomb another Doctors Without Borders. Won’t it be great when we can destabilize the Middle East peace. When we can censor everyone that does not worship democrats.
> 
> The great thing about democrats is eventually some get a clue and leave that cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was a registered Republican until this year. I am an independent.
> Republicans with principles were a big part of defeating Trump. Independents were the biggest difference.
> Trump is not a conservative. Trumpism is based on one principle, what can we do give the almighty Trump more power and money.
> The cult's motto is Trump over country, Trump over family - Trump is my messaih.
> You are incapable of individual thought. Trump thinks for you.
Click to expand...

I can see you thinking that. Of course I can see you think a large number of things that are not grounded in reality.


----------



## Pogo

jbrownson0831 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And stop calling us the party name that you lefties created.....Mussolini...fascist.....then national socialists under your favorite role model.
Click to expand...


Oh poster please.  Don't be a fucking moron.  The Nazis battled the left, literally in the streets and under their laws.  Assaulted them, declared them illegal and not only sent them to Dachau but made them its first "guests.  Take your historical revisionism and shove it right back up your Cult of Ignorance ass.


----------



## Pogo

Maxdeath said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Market Had Best Election Week Since FDR Beat Hoover in 1932
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point is? Because everyone was claiming anytime the economy or the stock market did well it had nothing to do with him but was due to 44. Now it seems they want to give the credit to bumbling Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is (again), the stock market likes stability and panics when given uncertainty.
> Having the election decided for a normal human being gives them the former and mitigates the latter.  And you'll notice that the market also liked it when the GSA finally gave in and let the transition begin.  Again --- stability over uncertainty,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when the market shot up after Trumps election that was because of the stability of Trump?
Click to expand...


Actually it was recovering itself from the "oh shit" moment nose dive it took when the news first went down.



Maxdeath said:


> Dont know about you but I certainly am looking forward to more wars and less employment.



What, you're bringing Dubya back? 
I guess I can kinda see why, in a way.  He's the only Republican to win the country's popular vote since frickin' 1988.


----------



## Maxdeath

Pogo said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Market Had Best Election Week Since FDR Beat Hoover in 1932
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point is? Because everyone was claiming anytime the economy or the stock market did well it had nothing to do with him but was due to 44. Now it seems they want to give the credit to bumbling Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is (again), the stock market likes stability and panics when given uncertainty.
> Having the election decided for a normal human being gives them the former and mitigates the latter.  And you'll notice that the market also liked it when the GSA finally gave in and let the transition begin.  Again --- stability over uncertainty,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when the market shot up after Trumps election that was because of the stability of Trump?
> 
> Dont know about you but I certainly am looking forward to more wars and less employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it was recovering itself from the "oh shit" moment nose dive it took when the news first went down.
Click to expand...

Anything else you want to use as a way around? Maybe claim that the economy had dropped to pre44 levels and it wasn’t that big a jump? Or is that the best you got?


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

bripat9643 said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is just living off of Trump's economy, we have to wait to see what will happen once it becomes Biden's economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Spare us.
Click to expand...

You first.


----------



## toobfreak

ElmerMudd said:


> Obama increased the DOW by 100%, way better than Trump.


Obama was one of the people who crashed it by 400% in the first place!  It took him 8 yeasrs and 10 trillion dollars just to finally get it back up to half as good as it started out as!



> If Trump was so good why did Biden kick his ass. He won by 6 million votes and  by 70 in the e


Good GOD man, we've had 330 threads here on WHY.  Biden kicked NOTHING.  He won by NOTHING.  Only an IDIOT could think this phony cardboard do nothing bozo could beat his way out of a paper shopping bag!  He is the PRETEND Media President.  Meep Meep!


----------



## Pogo

Maxdeath said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Market Had Best Election Week Since FDR Beat Hoover in 1932
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point is? Because everyone was claiming anytime the economy or the stock market did well it had nothing to do with him but was due to 44. Now it seems they want to give the credit to bumbling Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is (again), the stock market likes stability and panics when given uncertainty.
> Having the election decided for a normal human being gives them the former and mitigates the latter.  And you'll notice that the market also liked it when the GSA finally gave in and let the transition begin.  Again --- stability over uncertainty,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when the market shot up after Trumps election that was because of the stability of Trump?
> 
> Dont know about you but I certainly am looking forward to more wars and less employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it was recovering itself from the "oh shit" moment nose dive it took when the news first went down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything else you want to use as a way around? Maybe claim that the economy had dropped to pre44 levels and it wasn’t that big a jump? Or is that the best you got?
Click to expand...

A "way around" --- what?

I remember it dood, I was following the news that night.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Maxdeath said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you have a reading or comprehension problem. Try having someone read this article for you. You might just notice the name Operation Warp Speed. Operation Warp Speed - Wikipedia
> By the way you again are misinformed. Pfizer and BioNTech are partners. There were billionaire investors in BioNTech.
> Try having someone read this and explain it to you.https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/11/09/three-billionaires-behind-pfizers-vaccine-partner-biontech-are-2-billion-richer-after-it-announces-covid-19-vaccine-results/?sh=7b559a264784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MaxDeath, stick it in your ear. Your messiah Trump was a total failure in dealing with COVID. You and the rest of the minions can take you Trump ass kissing show someplace else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. I get it you hate, that’s what you do.
> You fools couldn’t kiss 44 enough. I expect the same mindless adoration for dumb Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate what Trump and his minion have done to our country.
> I follow my principles not an individual.
> When people follow an individual as opposed to their principles you have a dictatorship, a kingdom or a cult. Trumpism is a cult. People worship the great Trump. They believe every lie.
> Take your cult and go to an island someplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hated every second of your hero 44 and now we get 44.2. I can hardly wait till we get more wars. Till we bomb another Doctors Without Borders. Won’t it be great when we can destabilize the Middle East peace. When we can censor everyone that does not worship democrats.
> 
> The great thing about democrats is eventually some get a clue and leave that cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was a registered Republican until this year. I am an independent.
> Republicans with principles were a big part of defeating Trump. Independents were the biggest difference.
> Trump is not a conservative. Trumpism is based on one principle, what can we do give the almighty Trump more power and money.
> The cult's motto is Trump over country, Trump over family - Trump is my messaih.
> You are incapable of individual thought. Trump thinks for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see you thinking that. Of course I can see you think a large number of things that are not grounded in reality.
Click to expand...

You have no idea what is truth. You have been brainwashed. It is like being addicted. You will need help to break from the cult. If you start a go fund me to pay for your tratment I will donate. Get help please


----------



## ElmerMudd

toobfreak said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama increased the DOW by 100%, way better than Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was one of the people who crashed it by 400% in the first place!  It took him 8 yeasrs and 10 trillion dollars just to finally get it back up to half as good as it started out as!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump was so good why did Biden kick his ass. He won by 6 million votes and  by 70 in the e
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good GOD man, we've had 330 threads here on WHY.  Biden kicked NOTHING.  He won by NOTHING.  Only an IDIOT could think this phony cardboard do nothing bozo could beat his way out of a paper shopping bag!  He is the PRETEND Media President.  Meep Meep!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 421470
Click to expand...

He kicked ass, you dumb shit. You will go to your grave thinking Trump won. Your family will call you the crazy one who thinks Trump is still President.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Dr Grump said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is just living off of Trump's economy, we have to wait to see what will happen once it becomes Biden's economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
Click to expand...

Correct.

Whether one wants to give Obama credit or not is another issue; the fact remains that Trump inherited a strong, robust economy having nothing whatsoever to do with Trump or his fiscal policies.

That Trump tried to take credit for the strong, robust economy he inherited from Obama is yet further proof of what a dishonest, corrupt, and reprehensible individual Trump truly is.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

Flash said:


> Trump's tremendous success in Operation Warpspeed is the reason for the investor  boom.  Doesn't have a damn thing to do with this Biden piece of shit.


lol

You can’t be serious. 

It was Trump’s tremendous failure to manage the outbreak at the start of the year that allowed the pandemic to spread in the first place.


----------



## bripat9643

BasicHumanUnit said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BasicHumanUnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeependent said:
> 
> 
> 
> And normal people know Biden has dementia and changes his policy positions several times a day.
> 
> 
> 
> At least he has policies. His predecessor had nothing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You WAR LOVING psychopath !
> 
> *Trump 1st President Since Carter to Keep Troops Out of New Conflicts*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't pull out of somewhere and leave a vacuum. Intelligent people know this. After the surge, Obama increasingly pulled more and more troops out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So, you are a War Monger.    Got it.
> 
> What part of *NEW CONFLICTS* did you have the most trouble comprehending the word "new" or the word "conflicts" ???
Click to expand...

He has trouble understanding words like "the" and "it."


----------



## 22lcidw

Pogo said:


> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And stop calling us the party name that you lefties created.....Mussolini...fascist.....then national socialists under your favorite role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh poster please.  Don't be a fucking moron.  The Nazis battled the left, literally in the streets and under their laws.  Assaulted them, declared them illegal and not only sent them to Dachau but made them its first "guests.  Take your historical revisionism and shove it right back up your Cult of Ignorance ass.
Click to expand...

You argue for the sake of arguing. You will be the oppressors. Because you are. Your actions prove it no matter what your fifth column press says.


----------



## Maxdeath

Pogo said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock Market Had Best Election Week Since FDR Beat Hoover in 1932
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And your point is? Because everyone was claiming anytime the economy or the stock market did well it had nothing to do with him but was due to 44. Now it seems they want to give the credit to bumbling Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The point is (again), the stock market likes stability and panics when given uncertainty.
> Having the election decided for a normal human being gives them the former and mitigates the latter.  And you'll notice that the market also liked it when the GSA finally gave in and let the transition begin.  Again --- stability over uncertainty,
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So when the market shot up after Trumps election that was because of the stability of Trump?
> 
> Dont know about you but I certainly am looking forward to more wars and less employment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually it was recovering itself from the "oh shit" moment nose dive it took when the news first went down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anything else you want to use as a way around? Maybe claim that the economy had dropped to pre44 levels and it wasn’t that big a jump? Or is that the best you got?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A "way around" --- what?
> 
> I remember it dood, I was following the news that night.
Click to expand...

I love crazy it makes it fun watching you try and wiggle around.


----------



## Maxdeath

ElmerMudd said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you have a reading or comprehension problem. Try having someone read this article for you. You might just notice the name Operation Warp Speed. Operation Warp Speed - Wikipedia
> By the way you again are misinformed. Pfizer and BioNTech are partners. There were billionaire investors in BioNTech.
> Try having someone read this and explain it to you.https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/11/09/three-billionaires-behind-pfizers-vaccine-partner-biontech-are-2-billion-richer-after-it-announces-covid-19-vaccine-results/?sh=7b559a264784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MaxDeath, stick it in your ear. Your messiah Trump was a total failure in dealing with COVID. You and the rest of the minions can take you Trump ass kissing show someplace else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. I get it you hate, that’s what you do.
> You fools couldn’t kiss 44 enough. I expect the same mindless adoration for dumb Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate what Trump and his minion have done to our country.
> I follow my principles not an individual.
> When people follow an individual as opposed to their principles you have a dictatorship, a kingdom or a cult. Trumpism is a cult. People worship the great Trump. They believe every lie.
> Take your cult and go to an island someplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hated every second of your hero 44 and now we get 44.2. I can hardly wait till we get more wars. Till we bomb another Doctors Without Borders. Won’t it be great when we can destabilize the Middle East peace. When we can censor everyone that does not worship democrats.
> 
> The great thing about democrats is eventually some get a clue and leave that cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was a registered Republican until this year. I am an independent.
> Republicans with principles were a big part of defeating Trump. Independents were the biggest difference.
> Trump is not a conservative. Trumpism is based on one principle, what can we do give the almighty Trump more power and money.
> The cult's motto is Trump over country, Trump over family - Trump is my messaih.
> You are incapable of individual thought. Trump thinks for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can see you thinking that. Of course I can see you think a large number of things that are not grounded in reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what is truth. You have been brainwashed. It is like being addicted. You will need help to break from the cult. If you start a go fund me to pay for your tratment I will donate. Get help please
Click to expand...

This coming from the party of dementia. Oh please carry on, you are better then any late night comic


----------



## bripat9643

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is just living off of Trump's economy, we have to wait to see what will happen once it becomes Biden's economy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct.
> 
> Whether one wants to give Obama credit or not is another issue; the fact remains that Trump inherited a strong, robust economy having nothing whatsoever to do with Trump or his fiscal policies.
> 
> That Trump tried to take credit for the strong, robust economy he inherited from Obama is yet further proof of what a dishonest, corrupt, and reprehensible individual Trump truly is.
Click to expand...


The fact is that Obama's economy was long overdue for a recession.  The ave span between recessions in this country is about 5 years.  Obama had the slowest recovery in US history.  Trump took credit for what he deserves credit for.  The economy was already on the rebound when Obama was inaugurated.  His only talent was being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Pogo

toobfreak said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obama increased the DOW by 100%, way better than Trump.
> 
> 
> 
> Obama was one of the people who crashed it by 400% in the first place!  It took him 8 yeasrs and 10 trillion dollars just to finally get it back up to half as good as it started out as!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump was so good why did Biden kick his ass. He won by 6 million votes and  by 70 in the e
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good GOD man, we've had 330 threads here on WHY.  Biden kicked NOTHING.  He won by NOTHING.  Only an IDIOT could think this phony cardboard do nothing bozo could beat his way out of a paper shopping bag!  He is the PRETEND Media President.  Meep Meep!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 421470
Click to expand...


Let's show our clueless Toobsteak, and all the folks watching at home, what "NOTHING" looks like.





And by the way Joe Biden actually drives a Corvette.

​


----------



## bripat9643

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's tremendous success in Operation Warpspeed is the reason for the investor  boom.  Doesn't have a damn thing to do with this Biden piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> You can’t be serious.
> 
> It was Trump’s tremendous failure to manage the outbreak at the start of the year that allowed the pandemic to spread in the first place.
Click to expand...

That's Dim propaganda, and nothing more.  Trump did everything Fauci reccomended.  He took action when Biden was saying we shouldn't be concerned.  You're a lying piece of crap posting DNC talking points.


----------



## bripat9643

ElmerMudd said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick it in your ear loser. You, Trump and the gang had 4 years and have screwed up our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick it in my ear?  You got an ear fettish, Fudd?  Are you a LOBE man?
> 
> Trump had four years and got more done than any Democrat in 16 years!  Dow hits 30K thanks to Donald!  And Trump just may yet still have ANOTHER four years-- -- the litigation goes on.
> 
> Meantime, Little Joe plays PRETEND President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama increased the DOW by 100%, way better than Trump.
> If Trump was so good why did Biden kick his ass. He won by 6 million votes and  by 70 in the e
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EVERYONE knows the demand is pent up with limited supplies like in the tech sector (see any ps5 ad or the latest series of Nvidia graphic cards what does it say about supplies?)
> A LOT OF NEW TECHNOLOGY is supposed to be released by the end of the year 5g phones, new chips, thus new computers, new vr gear, new gaming platforms etc, whereby the end of the year is usually a good Christmas buying season bounce off the 3rd quarter correction.
> In this case it's more explosive, off overly sold financial stocks and consumer and tech stocks are driving higher all because of
> PROJECT WARP SPEED, THE VACCINES and the light at the end of the tunnel is driving money back in and even further through International investments as they suffer setbacks and find refuge in our soon to bounce back economy-they therefore throw their cash that had been sidelined into our markets.
> This has nothing to do with Biden bringing in corrupt friends in his cabinet.  If anything that will bring a pull back next year if he avoids prosecution and maintains his illegitimate foothold.
> When Trump said those things he was talking about if and when he took office and policies are implimented or reverted back to the days of failures.  Since the house is more even and senate even for now, the pre term investing sentimate is that he won't be able to mess up things with checks and balances if he were to take office.
> 
> He hasn't even taken a physical, don't you think that's important?
> He can't even tell the difference between cities he's in,  his wife and sister, his Delaware Blue hen insignia and an Philadelphia Eagles one=fails basic cognitive tests.   What does that make the voters who voted for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not saying it is all Biden.
> What I am saying is Trump said that if Biden was elected, the DOW would tank. TRUMP WAS WRONG AGAIN. It is all about Trump being wrong again, not that the market went up, just, because of Biden.
Click to expand...

Biden won because of fraud, numskull.


----------



## bripat9643

ElmerMudd said:


> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you have a reading or comprehension problem. Try having someone read this article for you. You might just notice the name Operation Warp Speed. Operation Warp Speed - Wikipedia
> By the way you again are misinformed. Pfizer and BioNTech are partners. There were billionaire investors in BioNTech.
> Try having someone read this and explain it to you.https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/11/09/three-billionaires-behind-pfizers-vaccine-partner-biontech-are-2-billion-richer-after-it-announces-covid-19-vaccine-results/?sh=7b559a264784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MaxDeath, stick it in your ear. Your messiah Trump was a total failure in dealing with COVID. You and the rest of the minions can take you Trump ass kissing show someplace else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. I get it you hate, that’s what you do.
> You fools couldn’t kiss 44 enough. I expect the same mindless adoration for dumb Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate what Trump and his minion have done to our country.
> I follow my principles not an individual.
> When people follow an individual as opposed to their principles you have a dictatorship, a kingdom or a cult. Trumpism is a cult. People worship the great Trump. They believe every lie.
> Take your cult and go to an island someplace.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hated every second of your hero 44 and now we get 44.2. I can hardly wait till we get more wars. Till we bomb another Doctors Without Borders. Won’t it be great when we can destabilize the Middle East peace. When we can censor everyone that does not worship democrats.
> 
> The great thing about democrats is eventually some get a clue and leave that cult.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was a registered Republican until this year. I am an independent.
> Republicans with principles were a big part of defeating Trump. Independents were the biggest difference.
> Trump is not a conservative. Trumpism is based on one principle, what can we do give the almighty Trump more power and money.
> The cult's motto is Trump over country, Trump over family - Trump is my messaih.
> You are incapable of individual thought. Trump thinks for you.
Click to expand...

Yeah, right.   Dims who claim they used to be registered Republicans are a dime a dozen.  Explain why I've never met one in person.


----------



## bripat9643

ElmerMudd said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick it in your ear loser. You, Trump and the gang had 4 years and have screwed up our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick it in my ear?  You got an ear fettish, Fudd?  Are you a LOBE man?
> 
> Trump had four years and got more done than any Democrat in 16 years!  Dow hits 30K thanks to Donald!  And Trump just may yet still have ANOTHER four years-- -- the litigation goes on.
> 
> Meantime, Little Joe plays PRETEND President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama increased the DOW by 100%, way better than Trump.
> If Trump was so good why did Biden kick his ass. He won by 6 million votes and  by 70 in the e
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EVERYONE knows the demand is pent up with limited supplies like in the tech sector (see any ps5 ad or the latest series of Nvidia graphic cards what does it say about supplies?)
> A LOT OF NEW TECHNOLOGY is supposed to be released by the end of the year 5g phones, new chips, thus new computers, new vr gear, new gaming platforms etc, whereby the end of the year is usually a good Christmas buying season bounce off the 3rd quarter correction.
> In this case it's more explosive, off overly sold financial stocks and consumer and tech stocks are driving higher all because of
> PROJECT WARP SPEED, THE VACCINES and the light at the end of the tunnel is driving money back in and even further through International investments as they suffer setbacks and find refuge in our soon to bounce back economy-they therefore throw their cash that had been sidelined into our markets.
> This has nothing to do with Biden bringing in corrupt friends in his cabinet.  If anything that will bring a pull back next year if he avoids prosecution and maintains his illegitimate foothold.
> When Trump said those things he was talking about if and when he took office and policies are implimented or reverted back to the days of failures.  Since the house is more even and senate even for now, the pre term investing sentimate is that he won't be able to mess up things with checks and balances if he were to take office.
> 
> He hasn't even taken a physical, don't you think that's important?
> He can't even tell the difference between cities he's in,  his wife and sister, his Delaware Blue hen insignia and an Philadelphia Eagles one=fails basic cognitive tests.   What does that make the voters who voted for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not saying it is all Biden.
> What I am saying is Trump said that if Biden was elected, the DOW would tank. TRUMP WAS WRONG AGAIN. It is all about Trump being wrong again, not that the market went up, just, because of Biden.
Click to expand...

Give it time.  Biden hasn't even had time to raise everyone's taxes yet or crush the energy sector.


----------



## Pogo

22lcidw said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And stop calling us the party name that you lefties created.....Mussolini...fascist.....then national socialists under your favorite role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh poster please.  Don't be a fucking moron.  The Nazis battled the left, literally in the streets and under their laws.  Assaulted them, declared them illegal and not only sent them to Dachau but made them its first "guests.  Take your historical revisionism and shove it right back up your Cult of Ignorance ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You argue for the sake of arguing. You will be the oppressors. Because you are. Your actions prove it no matter what your fifth column press says.
Click to expand...


It's fucking history.  And I will not stand idly by while some wanker perverts it.  If you can't hack that, go find another thread.


----------



## bripat9643

Pogo said:


> 22lcidw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jbrownson0831 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> An economy started under Obama.
> 
> 
> 
> With his 95% part time job creation?  hahahahahahaha
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That LIE again, when are you Trump Nazis going to get some new LIES?????
> PT jobs for economic reasons DECREASED under Obama and INCREASED under Tramp as FT jobs DECREASED under Tramp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And stop calling us the party name that you lefties created.....Mussolini...fascist.....then national socialists under your favorite role model.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh poster please.  Don't be a fucking moron.  The Nazis battled the left, literally in the streets and under their laws.  Assaulted them, declared them illegal and not only sent them to Dachau but made them its first "guests.  Take your historical revisionism and shove it right back up your Cult of Ignorance ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You argue for the sake of arguing. You will be the oppressors. Because you are. Your actions prove it no matter what your fifth column press says.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's fucking history.  And I will not stand idly by while some wanker perverts it.  If you can't hack that, go find another thread.
Click to expand...

It's not history yet, you witless baboon.


----------



## toobfreak

ElmerMudd said:


> He kicked ass, you dumb shit.


That's what the media would have you believe.  Yet nobody even likes the guy.
Even the Democrats wince at the thought of him.






Joe Biden is the gum on the shoe of life.  He just kinda sticks
to everything while never actually doing anything.


----------



## Meister

ElmerMudd said:


> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThisIsMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started a thread about this very thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos economy will it be?
> 
> 
> So, when does it become Bidens economy?  I just want to get it straight early so when things go south...or if they are good, we need to establish when we can start blaming or congratulating Biden for the economy. Rather than this whole thing like we did last time around, when it was one person's...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing, its already starting. I knew it would be a "biden when its good, trump when its bad" situation. Its why I started that thread.
> 
> I tell ya what, you can claim victory for this, but ya gotta stick with it. So, when the stock market tanks when biden assumes offices because he starts raising taxes on everyone, and starts implementing his policies, you have to own it.
> 
> 
> 
> No dumbass. I am not giving all credit for a 30,000 to Biden.
> WHAT I AM SAYING IS TRUMP WAS WRONG IN SAYING IF BIDEN WAS ELECTED THE DOW WOULD TANK.
> This is about Trump being wrong, wrong, wrong.
> You Trump butt kissers have to find something else to do with your obsessive Trump butt kissing.
> If the market sky rockets during Biden's Presidency, I will give Biden some credit but anyone with a brain, knows there are many factors that effect the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its good that you know and understand that. I agree with you, many factors play a part in how the market reacts.  Things trump did, as well as things biden does will all have effects.
> 
> But, you and I both know that most people won't see it that way. To them, when the market does good, its going to be "hoorah biden!", and when the market goes bad it'll be "that terrible trump!!"
> 
> Also, I think there will be a time when the effects of trump on the market will fade.
> 
> I can see how this 30,000 was an effect of the pharma companies coming out with a potential vaccine, that, in truth, probably had little to do with either biden or trump, but thats not stopping certain opinion shows from trying to correlate the stock gain to biden.  Its also not going to stop people from saying its all because of Biden.
> 
> Heck, we've already got people doing an about face on taking a vaccine, where less than a month ago, they were saying "were not taking any trump vaccine!  We dont trust it", but now that biden has won the election, to that very same vaccine they are saying "well...it may not be that bad, since biden is going to be in office...I think it will be ok!".
> [/QU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragonlady said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed the whole thing. The market has been going up thanks to the news on the COVID vaccine. Has nothing to do with Dumb Biden. But since Trump fast tracked work on the vaccine it can be attributed to him.
> But of course since things are looking up in the stock market leftist idiotsshould be claiming it is due to 44 as they did with every economic success on Trumps part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trump didn't "fast track" the vaccines.  The drug companies did.  Pfizer's vaccine was developed by the *GERMAN GOVERNMENT*.  Trump had nothing to do with it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you have a reading or comprehension problem. Try having someone read this article for you. You might just notice the name Operation Warp Speed. Operation Warp Speed - Wikipedia
> By the way you again are misinformed. Pfizer and BioNTech are partners. There were billionaire investors in BioNTech.
> Try having someone read this and explain it to you.https://www.forbes.com/sites/giacomotognini/2020/11/09/three-billionaires-behind-pfizers-vaccine-partner-biontech-are-2-billion-richer-after-it-announces-covid-19-vaccine-results/?sh=7b559a264784
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MaxDeath, stick it in your ear. Your messiah Trump was a total failure in dealing with COVID. You and the rest of the minions can take you Trump ass kissing show someplace else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol. I get it you hate, that’s what you do.
> You fools couldn’t kiss 44 enough. I expect the same mindless adoration for dumb Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hate what Trump a
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Can you wait until Biden gets in and implements his policies?
> I mean really, his policies have to....cure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's see what Biden's Presidency produces.
> Everything Trump and his minions predict doesn't happen.
> Mexico pay for a wall?
> Repeal and replace Obamacare, day 1.
> COVID will just disappear.
> DOW will plunge if Biden is elected.
> Biden is a socialist.
> Time to flush the liars
Click to expand...

Look at his picks for the cabinet positions, dude.  
That is a crew for his reset.

Now you know why he really wasn't pressed on his positions for policies.


----------



## toobfreak

bripat9643 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick it in your ear loser. You, Trump and the gang had 4 years and have screwed up our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick it in my ear?  You got an ear fettish, Fudd?  Are you a LOBE man?
> 
> Trump had four years and got more done than any Democrat in 16 years!  Dow hits 30K thanks to Donald!  And Trump just may yet still have ANOTHER four years-- -- the litigation goes on.
> 
> Meantime, Little Joe plays PRETEND President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama increased the DOW by 100%, way better than Trump.
> If Trump was so good why did Biden kick his ass. He won by 6 million votes and  by 70 in the e
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EVERYONE knows the demand is pent up with limited supplies like in the tech sector (see any ps5 ad or the latest series of Nvidia graphic cards what does it say about supplies?)
> A LOT OF NEW TECHNOLOGY is supposed to be released by the end of the year 5g phones, new chips, thus new computers, new vr gear, new gaming platforms etc, whereby the end of the year is usually a good Christmas buying season bounce off the 3rd quarter correction.
> In this case it's more explosive, off overly sold financial stocks and consumer and tech stocks are driving higher all because of
> PROJECT WARP SPEED, THE VACCINES and the light at the end of the tunnel is driving money back in and even further through International investments as they suffer setbacks and find refuge in our soon to bounce back economy-they therefore throw their cash that had been sidelined into our markets.
> This has nothing to do with Biden bringing in corrupt friends in his cabinet.  If anything that will bring a pull back next year if he avoids prosecution and maintains his illegitimate foothold.
> When Trump said those things he was talking about if and when he took office and policies are implimented or reverted back to the days of failures.  Since the house is more even and senate even for now, the pre term investing sentimate is that he won't be able to mess up things with checks and balances if he were to take office.
> 
> He hasn't even taken a physical, don't you think that's important?
> He can't even tell the difference between cities he's in,  his wife and sister, his Delaware Blue hen insignia and an Philadelphia Eagles one=fails basic cognitive tests.   What does that make the voters who voted for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not saying it is all Biden.
> What I am saying is Trump said that if Biden was elected, the DOW would tank. TRUMP WAS WRONG AGAIN. It is all about Trump being wrong again, not that the market went up, just, because of Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Biden won because of fraud, numskull.
Click to expand...



And now we know:  PA got back 700,000 more mail in ballots than they sent out!  Just the number they needed to win the state!

DEMOCRATS CALL THAT KICKING ASS.

Here in the USA we call that TREASONOUS FRAUD.


----------



## toobfreak

bripat9643 said:


> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stick it in your ear loser. You, Trump and the gang had 4 years and have screwed up our country.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stick it in my ear?  You got an ear fettish, Fudd?  Are you a LOBE man?
> 
> Trump had four years and got more done than any Democrat in 16 years!  Dow hits 30K thanks to Donald!  And Trump just may yet still have ANOTHER four years-- -- the litigation goes on.
> 
> Meantime, Little Joe plays PRETEND President.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama increased the DOW by 100%, way better than Trump.
> If Trump was so good why did Biden kick his ass. He won by 6 million votes and  by 70 in the e
> 
> 
> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ElmerMudd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> EVERYONE knows the demand is pent up with limited supplies like in the tech sector (see any ps5 ad or the latest series of Nvidia graphic cards what does it say about supplies?)
> A LOT OF NEW TECHNOLOGY is supposed to be released by the end of the year 5g phones, new chips, thus new computers, new vr gear, new gaming platforms etc, whereby the end of the year is usually a good Christmas buying season bounce off the 3rd quarter correction.
> In this case it's more explosive, off overly sold financial stocks and consumer and tech stocks are driving higher all because of
> PROJECT WARP SPEED, THE VACCINES and the light at the end of the tunnel is driving money back in and even further through International investments as they suffer setbacks and find refuge in our soon to bounce back economy-they therefore throw their cash that had been sidelined into our markets.
> This has nothing to do with Biden bringing in corrupt friends in his cabinet.  If anything that will bring a pull back next year if he avoids prosecution and maintains his illegitimate foothold.
> When Trump said those things he was talking about if and when he took office and policies are implimented or reverted back to the days of failures.  Since the house is more even and senate even for now, the pre term investing sentimate is that he won't be able to mess up things with checks and balances if he were to take office.
> 
> He hasn't even taken a physical, don't you think that's important?
> He can't even tell the difference between cities he's in,  his wife and sister, his Delaware Blue hen insignia and an Philadelphia Eagles one=fails basic cognitive tests.   What does that make the voters who voted for him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not saying it is all Biden.
> What I am saying is Trump said that if Biden was elected, the DOW would tank. TRUMP WAS WRONG AGAIN. It is all about Trump being wrong again, not that the market went up, just, because of Biden.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Give it time.  Biden hasn't even had time to raise everyone's taxes yet or crush the energy sector.
Click to expand...



Joe is getting antsy.  I hear he was at the WH early this morning already banging on the door 
begging for the keys to take the Beast out for a ride.


----------



## edthecynic

bripat9643 said:


> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edthecynic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maxdeath said:
> 
> 
> 
> dumb Biden.
> 
> 
> 
> "Dumb Biden" beat crap out of your "stable genius!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> NO, he forged the most fraudulent votes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that was Tramp!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really?  Then why isn't Biden contesting them?
Click to expand...

He doesn't need to, he won in spite of Tramp's cheating. He will implement laws to prevent the GOP from repeating their cheating, but the GOP will find new ways to cheat, they always do.


----------



## edthecynic

bripat9643 said:


> The fact is that Obama's economy was long overdue for a recession. The ave span between recessions in this country is about 5 years. Obama had the slowest recovery in US history. Trump took credit for what he deserves credit for. The economy was already on the rebound when Obama was inaugurated. His only talent was being in the right place at the right time.


Pure BULLSHIT!


----------



## edthecynic

toobfreak said:


> PA got back 700,000 more mail in ballots than they sent out! Just the number they needed to win the state!


*BDS!*


----------



## Dragonlady

bripat9643 said:


> Give it time.  Biden hasn't even had time to raise everyone's taxes yet or crush the energy sector.



Given that Biden isn't raising anyone's taxes who is earning less than $200,000 per year, and has already given massive tax cuts to the poor and working class by way of the Child Tax Credit, he's going to have to about double taxes on the working class before they get to a negative position at this point.  

As for the energy sector, production:









						The Untold Story Of COVID’s Dramatic Impact On Global Energy
					

Much attention has focused on the pandemic’s impacts on energy demand and CO2 emissions; the impacts on global energy supply and trade are less well-understood but equally profound. In fact, trade in every fossil fuel fell even more sharply than supply amid the global disruption.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Indeependent

Dragonlady said:


> Given that Biden isn't raising anyone's taxes who is earning less than $200,000 per year, and has already given massive tax cuts to the poor and working class by way of the Child Tax Credit, he's going to have to about double taxes on the working class before they get to a negative position at this point.
> 
> As for the energy sector, production:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Untold Story Of COVID’s Dramatic Impact On Global Energy
> 
> 
> Much attention has focused on the pandemic’s impacts on energy demand and CO2 emissions; the impacts on global energy supply and trade are less well-understood but equally profound. In fact, trade in every fossil fuel fell even more sharply than supply amid the global disruption.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


And my gasoline bill has tripled since Clueless Biden took office.


----------



## Dragonlady

ThisIsMe said:


> I started a thread about this very thing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whos economy will it be?
> 
> 
> So, when does it become Bidens economy?  I just want to get it straight early so when things go south...or if they are good, we need to establish when we can start blaming or congratulating Biden for the economy. Rather than this whole thing like we did last time around, when it was one person's...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing, its already starting. I knew it would be a "biden when its good, trump when its bad" situation. Its why I started that thread.
> 
> I tell ya what, you can claim victory for this, but ya gotta stick with it. So, when the stock market tanks when biden assumes offices because he starts raising taxes on everyone, and starts implementing his policies, you have to own it.



Here's a post from a year ago that hasn't aged well.  The stock market is hitting records every day as the economy recovers and American workers go on a spending spree.

We've got a blip with omnicron, and there's a whole lot of price gouging going on, but Biden's getting the supply lines working again.  

Incidentally, you can thank Donald Trump and his tariff wars for those supply chain disruptions in the first place.  Trump told all American corporations when he slapped those tariffs on imports of both inventory and parts, that they should be rethinking their supply chains.  Many companies didn't place orders because they had insufficient information upon which to made a decision on ordering.  

Additionally, many US companies have switched to a "just in time" ordering schedule to avoid paying warehousing and storage costs.  Halloween stock arrives in stores on September 1, and Christmas stock November 1st.  This year's delays in processing at the ports of entries were caused by "just in time" ordering after a fall selling season that was off the charts, with 2 years of pent up demand and lockdowns.

There would still have been supply chain problems as the world ramped up again, but Trump's unresolved trade wars have made them much, much worse in the USA.


----------



## Indeependent

Dragonlady said:


> Here's a post from a year ago that hasn't aged well.  The stock market is hitting records every day as the economy recovers and American workers go on a spending spree.
> 
> We've got a blip with omnicron, and there's a whole lot of price gouging going on, but Biden's getting the supply lines working again.
> 
> Incidentally, you can thank Donald Trump and his tariff wars for those supply chain disruptions in the first place.  Trump told all American corporations when he slapped those tariffs on imports of both inventory and parts, that they should be rethinking their supply chains.  Many companies didn't place orders because they had insufficient information upon which to made a decision on ordering.
> 
> Additionally, many US companies have switched to a "just in time" ordering schedule to avoid paying warehousing and storage costs.  Halloween stock arrives in stores on September 1, and Christmas stock November 1st.  This year's delays in processing at the ports of entries were caused by "just in time" ordering after a fall selling season that was off the charts, with 2 years of pent up demand and lockdowns.
> 
> There would still have been supply chain problems as the world ramped up again, but Trump's unresolved trade wars have made them much, much worse in the USA.


The economy is booming based on the Fed printing money like there's no tomorrow and when enough people can't make a payment the economy will crash.
I think it's time you left your basement apartment.


----------



## Dragonlady

Indeependent said:


> And my gasoline bill has tripled since Clueless Biden took office.



Probably because you're driving more.  The price of gas hasn't tripled.  Why didn't you complain about the price of gas going up after Trump took office?  It went up $1 a gallon over what it was when Obama left office.  You weren't raging about higher gas prices then.

Maybe you should look at your favourite petroleum company's profits for 2020.  Joe Biden is having the Commerce Department look into why gas prices are so high when the price of crude is so low.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Indeependent said:


> The economy is booming based on the Fed printing money like there's no tomorrow and when enough people can't make a payment the economy will crash.
> I think it's time you left your basement apartment.


What did Trump's Fed do?


----------



## Indeependent

ElmerMudd said:


> What did Trump's Fed do?


You are correct as The Fed started this under Trump and continues to do so.
I frown on both administrations.
The sole difference is that Trump's Small Business Tax Cut caused higher employment which resulted in more Tax Income for States and the Federal Government.

You may now Click on the Smiley.


----------



## Dragonlady

Indeependent said:


> The economy is booming based on the Fed printing money like there's no tomorrow and when enough people can't make a payment the economy will crash.
> I think it's time you left your basement apartment.



How come you didn't say that when Trump was in office?  What is the Fed doing differently under Biden that it wasn't doing under Trump?

Why did you say that Trump gave you the greatest economy ever, but Biden's great economy is entirely based on the fed "printing money" when both are using the head of the Federal Reserve and the exact same policies? Are you trying to suck and blow at the same time?

I think it's time you stopped repeating right wing talking points and learned how the economy actually works.  That way you won't embarass yourself by repeating Republican economic talking points which are always based on Republicans lying to you about the economy.

I'm sorry you live a miserable life in a basement.  I live two blocks from our town's waterfront park on a beautiful quiet, tree lined street.  I have a large, sunny, two bedroom corner suite, with ensuite laundry and storage.  There are no basement apartments here.  They'd all be swimming pools.




Indeependent said:


> You are correct as The Fed started this under Trump and continues to do so.
> I frown on both administrations.
> The sole difference is that Trump's Small Business Tax Cut caused higher employment which resulted in more Tax Income for States and the Federal Government.
> 
> You may now Click on the Smiley.



The fed started doing this under Ronald Reagan and has continued the policy with with every economic crash since 1987.  

Trump's tax cut did jack shit for job creation.  What little job creation Trump had, was due more to deficit spending than to his tax cuts.  Obama created far more jobs Trump, had a much better stock market, and did so while raising taxes and cutting spending.  

Please stop regurgitating talking points and start making sense.


----------



## Indeependent

Dragonlady said:


> How come you didn't say that when Trump was in office?  What is the Fed doing differently under Biden that it wasn't doing under Trump?
> 
> Why did you say that Trump gave you the greatest economy ever, but Biden's great economy is entirely based on the fed "printing money" when both are using the head of the Federal Reserve and the exact same policies? Are you trying to suck and blow at the same time?
> 
> I think it's time you stopped repeating right wing talking points and learned how the economy actually works.  That way you won't embarass yourself by repeating Republican economic talking points which are always based on Republicans lying to you about the economy.
> 
> I'm sorry you live a miserable life in a basement.  I live two blocks from our town's waterfront park on a beautiful quiet, tree lined street.  I have a large, sunny, two bedroom corner suite, with ensuite laundry and storage.  There are no basement apartments here.  They'd all be swimming pools.


Are you *retarded*?...
*Trump's Small Business Tax Cut caused higher employment which resulted in more Tax Income for States and the Federal Government.*


----------



## progressive hunter

Indeependent said:


> Are you *retarded*?...
> *Trump's Small Business Tax Cut caused higher employment which resulted in more Tax Income for States and the Federal Government.*


shes worse than retarded,, shes a socialist from canada,,


----------



## Indeependent

progressive hunter said:


> shes worse than retarded,, shes a socialist from canada,,


You misspelled *Psychotic Piece of Shit* as *socialist*.


progressive hunter said:


> shes worse than retarded,, shes a socialist from canada,,


----------



## Dragonlady

Indeependent said:


> Are you *retarded*?...
> *Trump's Small Business Tax Cut caused higher employment which resulted in more Tax Income for States and the Federal Government.*



No I am most certainly not retarded, but you most certainly are.  Let me prove it for you:

*What were Trump's job creation numbers before the tax cuts?  

2017 had the lowest job creation in 10 years - 2,055,000 jobs.  Down from 2,240,000 in 2016 under Obama.  

2018 - after the tax cuts took effect, was better, at 2,228,000 but still lower than Obama's 2016 number, and 

2019 is back down to 2,012,000 jobs - lower than 2016 OR 2017.  All of which fails to equal Obama's job creation numbers  in 2016, while cutting spending and raising taxes.*










						Bureau of Labor Statistics Data
					






					data.bls.gov
				













						Which President Created the Most Jobs?
					

Bill Clinton created the most jobs during his time in office, though Franklin D. Roosevelt saw the highest percent increase. Learn who the top job creators are.




					www.thebalance.com


----------



## Dragonlady

Indeependent said:


> You misspelled *Psychotic Piece of Shit* as *socialist*.



I love how triggered you stupid clowns are when your ass is handed to you on a plate.


----------



## Indeependent

Dragonlady said:


> No I am most certainly not retarded, but you most certainly are.  Let me prove it for you:
> 
> *What were Trump's job creation numbers before the tax cuts?
> 
> 2017 had the lowest job creation in 10 years - 2,055,000 jobs.  Down from 2,240,000 in 2016 under Obama.
> 
> 2018 - after the tax cuts took effect, was better, at 2,228,000 but still lower than Obama's 2016 number, and
> 
> 2019 is back down to 2,012,000 jobs - lower than 2016 OR 2017.  All of which fails to equal Obama's job creation numbers  in 2016, while cutting spending and raising taxes.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bureau of Labor Statistics Data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> data.bls.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which President Created the Most Jobs?
> 
> 
> Bill Clinton created the most jobs during his time in office, though Franklin D. Roosevelt saw the highest percent increase. Learn who the top job creators are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thebalance.com


I'll give you one chance to explain why so many jobs were created under O's 2nd term.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

The Dow Jones is now over 36,000. The S&P and NASDAQ have increased even faster due to their tech-heavy stocks. Everyone in the stock market in 2021 made a killing, even the most passive investors in S&P index funds.

We should never forget that the Federal Reserve’s policies are not created by politicians but by bankers. It is not “Trump’s Fed” or “Biden’s Fed.”

QE “accommodation” and loose monetary policy originated with the Federal Reserve. Of course there are rare times when the Federal Reserve has no choice but sacrifice a Lehman Brothers or two to save the system. But even then it always  acts to maintain the integrity of finance capital and all the graft that goes with it. The federal government and Congress is essentially helpless and does not make these decisions. In our society capitalism is in charge of the economy, not “the government.” The way the system is designed, it doesn’t really matter who is President.


----------



## Indeependent

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> The Dow Jones is now over 36,000. The S&P and NASDAQ have increased even faster due to their tech-heavy stocks. Everyone in the stock market in 2021 made a killing, even the most passive investors in S&P index funds.
> 
> We should never forget that the Federal Reserve’s policies are not created by politicians but by bankers. It is not “Trump’s Fed” or “Biden’s Fed.”
> 
> QE “accommodation” and loose monetary policy originated with the Federal Reserve. Of course there are rare times when the Federal Reserve has no choice but sacrifice a Lehman Brothers or two to save the system. But even then it always  acts to maintain the integrity of finance capital and all the graft that goes with it. The federal government and Congress is essentially helpless and does not make these decisions. In our society capitalism is in charge of the economy, not “the government.” The way the system is designed, it doesn’t really matter who is President.


89% of Fed dollars go to the major MNCs who then put 11% of that cash into Start Ups and that's why the NASDAQ is up.
When the Interest Rate goes up the MNCs sell the Tech Stocks and the NASDAQ goes down.
The Fed has started tapering the cash flow; hopefully it will be done in a manner that won't cause a panic.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

What “89% of Fed dollars” go to the major multinational corporations? Are you talking about government or Federal Reserve money? Via what procedure? Link please?


----------



## Indeependent

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> What “89% of Fed dollars” go to the major multinational corporations? Are you talking about government or Federal Reserve money? Via what procedure? Link please?


Federal Reserve Money...Check out the 1,000 videos on YouTube that explain how it works.
You're welcome.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Thanks, but I had in mind something more useful than “thousands of Videos on YouTube.” I’m not disagreeing per se — it is certainly true that the Fed helps its “preferred partners.” But multinational corporations, particularly those that are part of the “real economy,” are not all problematic or in need of bailouts.

We should not forget either that banks and even the Fed have legitimate and necessary roles to play. It’s all part of modern “American-style capitalism.”


----------



## Indeependent

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Thanks, but I had in mind something more useful than “thousands of Videos on YouTube.” I’m not disagreeing per se — it is certainly true that the Fed helps it’s “preferred partners.” But multinational corporations, particularly those that are part of the “real economy,” are not all problematic or in need of bailouts.
> 
> We should not forget either that banks and even the Fed have legitimate and necessary roles to play. It’s all part of modern “American-style capitalism.”


MNCs will almost always be bailed out and for good reason...we need their goods and services.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Indeependent said:


> You are correct as The Fed started this under Trump and continues to do so.
> I frown on both administrations.
> The sole difference is that Trump's Small Business Tax Cut caused higher employment which resulted in more Tax Income for States and the Federal Government.
> 
> You may now Click on the Smiley.


we can semi-agree


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Actually failed public corporations often should go through the bankruptcy process, as it almost always cleans out incompetent & parasitic corporate leaders, restores confidence, and gives losses to investors & debt holders who deserve them. These days crucial production lines are most likely to be preserved, often sold off to competitors. Keeping bankrupt companies on the dole indefinitely, especially if they are financial firms, is often throwing good money after bad. “Moral hazard” and all that. What do they say?  — Capitalism is “creative destruction.”

Of course that doesn’t always apply to shell companies and private investment funding arrangements in the real estate business, as Donald Trump demonstrated. He repeatedly used bankruptcy laws to his own advantage, escaping debt and leaving a trail of unpaid contractors behind him.


----------



## Indeependent

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Actually failed public corporations often should go through the bankruptcy process, as it almost always cleans out incompetent & parasitic corporate leaders, restores confidence, and gives losses to investors & debt holders who deserve them. These days crucial production lines are most likely to be preserved, often sold off to competitors. Keeping bankrupt companies on the dole indefinitely, especially if they are financial firms, is often throwing good money after bad. “Moral hazard” and all that. What do they say?  — Capitalism is “creative destruction.”
> 
> Of course that doesn’t always apply to shell companies and private investment funding arrangements in the real estate business, as Donald Trump demonstrated. He repeatedly used bankruptcy laws to his own advantage, escaping debt and leaving a trail of unpaid contractors behind him.


The contractors were paid; the contractors left their workers unpaid.
My son-in-law has been involved with some of these deals for almost 20 years.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Donald Trump had a terrible reputation in NYC and Atlantic City for not paying his contractors, as attested to by articles in the financial press, e.g. the Wall Street Journal, Forbes, and the Business Insider. The New Jersey newspapers covered this long before he ran for President.


----------



## Indeependent

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Donald Trump had a terrible reputation in NYC and Atlantic City for not paying his contractors, as attested to by articles in the financial press, e.g. the Wall Street Journal, Forbes, and the Business Insider. The New Jersey newspapers covered this long before he ran for President.


Big Yawn...Rumors, rumors, rumors.
I know lots of people whose contractors didn't finish the job and got about 80% of what they were owed and not a penny more.


----------



## Tom Paine 1949

Wouldn’t want to disturb your dreams. Go back to sleep…


----------



## ElmerMudd

Tom Paine 1949 said:


> Wouldn’t want to disturb your dreams. Go back to sleep…


How true. The Trump minion cult members feel Trump can do no wrong. They are a crazy, clueless bunch. How can humans be such lemmings.


----------



## DBA

ElmerMudd said:


> How true. The Trump minion cult members feel Trump can do no wrong. They are a crazy, clueless bunch. How can humans be such lemmings.


If you voted for the old demented fool Biden then you have no room to talk about lemmings.


----------



## Nova78

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.


Check your stocks today and get back to me,ok


----------



## Nova78

ElmerMudd said:


> How true. The Trump minion cult members feel Trump can do no wrong. They are a crazy, clueless bunch. How can humans be such lemmings.


And your candidate is? who is the lemming? This moron sleeps with his eyes open


----------



## john doe 101

Nova78 said:


> Check your stocks today and get back to me,ok


It's tanking because the fed is pulling the plug on the trillions it spent propping up the market.  No more socialist stock market.   Now, we'll see where the true market should be.  My guess is around 16,000 on the Dow.


----------



## Nova78

*Biden was declared the winner of the 2020 most ignorant man on earth award.
This cluster fuck has destroyed the country in one year.
You go, Brandon!!!     *


----------



## ElmerMudd

Nova78 said:


> And your candidate is? who is the lemming? This moron sleeps with his eyes open
> View attachment 591394


No matter how bad Biden may be, it does not take away from Trump being the worst President in modern history. He may be the first President to do jail time. The fact Biden beat Trump, shows how bad Trump is. First one term President since Carter. First to lose the house and senate while in office. Bad, bad, bad


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

ElmerMudd said:


> No matter how bad Biden may be, it does not take away from Trump being the worst President in modern history. He may be the first President to do jail time. The fact Biden beat Trump, shows how bad Trump is. First one term President since Carter. First to lose the house and senate while in office. Bad, bad, bad


So you admit Biden is awful. That’s a good first step in your recovery.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Nova78 said:


> *Biden was declared the winner of the 2020 most ignorant man on earth award.
> This cluster fuck has destroyed the country in one year.
> You go, Brandon!!!    *


And he beat Trump. What does that say about Trump?


----------



## ElmerMudd

AzogtheDefiler said:


> So you admit Biden is awful. That’s a good first step in your recovery.


I do not think Biden is the greatest President. But his Presidency is substantially better than Trumps.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

ElmerMudd said:


> I do not think Biden is the greatest President. But his Presidency is substantially better than Trumps.


How so? He has been a disaster on every level? Which campaign promises had he lived up to? Trump governed how he ran for the most part.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

ElmerMudd said:


> And he beat Trump. What does that say about Trump?


It says our media is dishonest and brainwashed the PoC vote. Without 90% of that vote, Biden gets crushed and 20% want their vote back. What does that say? Biden lied. Country is more divided under him.


----------



## San Souci

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.


Hmmmmm... Seems to be dropping now.


----------



## ElmerMudd

AzogtheDefiler said:


> How so? He has been a disaster on every level? Which campaign promises had he lived up to? Trump governed how he ran for the most part.





AzogtheDefiler said:


> How so? He has been a disaster on every level? Which campaign promises had he lived up to? Trump governed how he ran for the most part.


The 1.9 trillion COVID relief deal​Highest appointment of federal judges since Reagan​$1.2 trillion bipartisan infrastructure package​Commitment to Combating Climate Change​Reduced unemployment-Lowest in decades​---------------------------------------------
What were Trump's greatest accomplishments after 1 year? After 4 years?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

ElmerMudd said:


> The 1.9 trillion COVID relief deal​Highest appointment of federal judges since Reagan​$1.2 trillion bipartisan infrastructure package​Commitment to Combating Climate Change​Reduced unemployment-Lowest in decades​---------------------------------------------
> What were Trump's greatest accomplishments after 1 year? After 4 years?


Horrible.

Trump:

Corporate Tax Cuts
Doubled the Standard Deduction
Forced Mexico to keep illegals in Mexico for processing
Killed Terrorist leaders and eliminated ISIS
Moved our embassy in Israel to Jerusalem 
Historic low unemployment 
Growth wage
Rebuilt our military
Began building the Wall
Once COVID hit: operation warp speed; CARES loans.


----------



## ElmerMudd

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Horrible.
> 
> Trump:
> 
> Corporate Tax Cuts
> Doubled the Standard Deduction
> Forced Mexico to keep illegals in Mexico for processing
> Killed Terrorist leaders and eliminated ISIS
> Moved our embassy in Israel to Jerusalem
> Historic low unemployment
> Growth wage
> Rebuilt our military
> Began building the Wall
> Once COVID hit: operation warp speed; CARES loans.


NOT IN HIS FIRST YEAR - WHY DID 7 MILLION MORE PEOPLE VOTE FOR BIDEN OVER TRUMP?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

ElmerMudd said:


> NOT IN HIS FIRST YEAR - WHY DID 7 MILLION MORE PEOPLE VOTE FOR BIDEN OVER TRUMP?


Because of COVID19


----------



## Delldude

ElmerMudd said:


> Biden declared winner of the 2020 election and the Dow tops 30,000.
> Another Trump lie that if Biden wins, the Dow will tank.
> Also, it shows how stupid and wrong, those who call Biden a socialist, are.
> If a socialist became President of the US the Dow would tank.
> Time to start flushing the lies and liars out. The sooner they are gone the better.


How's the DOW now?


----------



## citygator

Delldude said:


> How's the DOW now?


+9.91% since inauguration!  If you aren’t making money in this market then you don’t deserve money.


----------



## Turtlesoup

ElmerMudd said:


> No matter how bad Biden may be, it does not take away from Trump being the worst President in modern history. He may be the first President to do jail time. The fact Biden beat Trump, shows how bad Trump is. First one term President since Carter. First to lose the house and senate while in office. Bad, bad, bad


By EVERY metric things were much better under TRUMP.  TRUMP was an excellent President but yet the nitwitted communists still insist on trying to smear him.  Biden cheated and we all know it--he admitted to having the biggest group of fraudsters ever to sneak into the whitehouse.


----------



## john doe 101

Nova78 said:


> *Biden was declared the winner of the 2020 most ignorant man on earth award.
> This cluster fuck has destroyed the country in one year.
> You go, Brandon!!!    *


It;s unfortunate you havent been put in a cell.  I have zero problem showing you reality though.  I know it will be painfull just give me a time and a place and i'll bring you back to reality.


----------



## Nova78

ElmerMudd said:


> And he beat Trump. What does that say about Trump?







That means whoever voted for Biden are as stupid as he is, if you cannot see what's going on you need to get your head out of your ass.


----------



## Nova78

ElmerMudd said:


> No matter how bad Biden may be, it does not take away from Trump being the worst President in modern history. He may be the first President to do jail time. The fact Biden beat Trump, shows how bad Trump is. First one term President since Carter. First to lose the house and senate while in office. Bad, bad, bad


You liberals are the most ignorant schmucks in history.


----------



## Nova78

john doe 101 said:


> It;s unfortunate you havent been put in a cell.  I have zero problem showing you reality though.  I know it will be painfull just give me a time and a place and i'll bring you back to reality.


What are rambling about shit for brains? The reality is you put a moron in office who shits his pants.


----------



## Nova78

ElmerMudd said:


> NOT IN HIS FIRST YEAR - WHY DID 7 MILLION MORE PEOPLE VOTE FOR BIDEN OVER TRUMP?


Ther fucking brainwashed retards, that's why Einstein.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Turtlesoup said:


> By EVERY metric things were much better under TRUMP.  TRUMP was an excellent President but yet the nitwitted communists still insist on trying to smear him.  Biden cheated and we all know it--he admitted to having the biggest group of fraudsters ever to sneak into the whitehouse.


You are not living in the real world. You are a Trump cult member. You do not think for yourself.
The greatest chance for the Democrats to win in 2024 is if Trump is the Republican nominee.
I hope both parties can do better than Trump and Biden.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Nova78 said:


> Ther fucking brainwashed retards, that's why Einstein.


Many legal voters in the USA are complete idiots.
Your vote counted. That is an example of an idiot votes counting.


----------



## Turtlesoup

ElmerMudd said:


> You are not living in the real world. You are a Trump cult member. You do not think for yourself.
> The greatest chance for the Democrats to win in 2024 is if Trump is the Republican nominee.
> I hope both parties can do better than Trump and Biden.


Whoever runs against BIDEN wins----Trump has name recognition and a loyal "cult" following.....

I hate Biden---but I am not voting for the republican Swamp either.


----------



## DBA

john doe 101 said:


> It's tanking because the fed is pulling the plug on the trillions it spent propping up the market.  No more socialist stock market.   Now, we'll see where the true market should be.  My guess is around 16,000 on the Dow.



The fed has to do something to stop out of control inflation, caused by Biden's economic and energy policies. Those of us that were paying attention knew this a while back and never believe the nonsense about transitory inflation.  Biden and Democrats have no intention of changing their policies. They are either really dumb or really traitorous...maybe a little of both.


----------



## Turtlesoup

DBA said:


> The fed has to do something to stop out of control inflation, caused by Biden's economic and energy policies. Those of us that were paying attention knew this a while back and never believe the nonsense about transitory inflation.  Biden and Democrats have no intention of changing their policies. They are either really dumb or really traitorous...maybe a little of both.


They are trying to destroy the US $$$...they are going to push a global cyber currency--which means that they can control your wallet and keep track of every you do --plus they can hollow out more and more the US assets till we have nothing.


----------



## Turtlesoup

God the market is tanking-----Biden is one giant cluster messy up.  What idiots voted for this moron?


----------



## ElmerMudd

Turtlesoup said:


> Whoever runs against BIDEN wins----Trump has name recognition and a loyal "cult" following.....
> 
> I hate Biden---but I am not voting for the republican Swamp either.


Trump's biggest problem is Trump and his cult. By 2024, I think Trump could be in jail or trying o hard to stay out of jail he will not have time to run for President. 
There is no way Biden is running in 2024.


----------



## ElmerMudd

DBA said:


> The fed has to do something to stop out of control inflation, caused by Biden's economic and energy policies. Those of us that were paying attention knew this a while back and never believe the nonsense about transitory inflation.  Biden and Democrats have no intention of changing their policies. They are either really dumb or really traitorous...maybe a little of both.


Inflation is caused by much more than Biden. When you prop up an economy with the Fed for years and then have pent up demand from the pandemic it is ineveitable. Almost every country is facing the same.
Too bad it would be so easy to pull back a couple of Biden policies and inflation would go away. That is a person not dealing with reality solution.


----------



## JohnDB

Dow crashing again today...
S&P is already down over 1.5%

Looks like another loser day on wall street


----------



## Turtlesoup

ElmerMudd said:


> Trump's biggest problem is Trump and his cult. By 2024, I think Trump could be in jail or trying o hard to stay out of jail he will not have time to run for President.
> There is no way Biden is running in 2024.


The dems are trying to make up shit to put in prison and have been since he was running.  They have corrupted the DOJ and IRS to go after political opponents. Trump has nothing to lose at this point---he should hire the best security to avoid being arkansided and once he is back in should go after every corrupt politican out there using the military and the law enforcement outside of the Washington Swamp belt.


----------



## ElmerMudd

Turtlesoup said:


> The dems are trying to make up shit to put in prison and have been since he was running.  They have corrupted the DOJ and IRS to go after political opponents. Trump has nothing to lose at this point---he should hire the best security to avoid being arkansided and once he is back in should go after every corrupt politican out there using the military and the law enforcement outside of the Washington Swamp belt.


Go get help. Go to a cult deprogrammer.


----------



## Turtlesoup

ElmerMudd said:


> You are not living in the real world. You are a Trump cult member. You do not think for yourself.
> The greatest chance for the Democrats to win in 2024 is if Trump is the Republican nominee.
> I hope both parties can do better than Trump and Biden.


Nonsense......

No matter who runs against Biden--they win.  Biden can cheat with the illegals that he is flooding over and the other dem way of loading the ballot boxes, or Biden can get us into a war---these are the only ways that he stays in---assuming our military doesnt remove him before then.


----------



## Turtlesoup

ElmerMudd said:


> Trump's biggest problem is Trump and his cult. By 2024, I think Trump could be in jail or trying o hard to stay out of jail he will not have time to run for President.
> There is no way Biden is running in 2024.


You act like we don't see the dems abusing their office to harass trump or that we don't know that their bs attacking trump is a political play.  We got it---its illegal as hell (on the dems part)...you better pray that trumps doesn't run or get in.

He is such a wild card that I think if he gets back in, the swamp republicans won't be able to hold him back-   He will declare martial law and go after the swamp criminally.


----------



## beautress

Pogo said:


> Izzat so.  What did Rump do?  LOSE?  Play golf?  Whine? Throw his toys about the room?
> All of the above, that's it.
> 
> The stock market likes stability.  It got dizzy when Rump was first elected and now it sees light at the end of the tunnel.  It's just a tad bit more stable to see this most influential economy taken back from the tiny hands of an orange clown who sent Rooty to a garage door in front of a landscaping company next to a dildo shop,
> 
> Course, you'd prolly have to be invested in something to know that.


Actually, President Trump holds rallies that thousands attend. His enemies in the lying press are going out of business due to viewer disgust and exit with the Deep State web of lies for which they stand, morning, noon, and night. Also, our efforts toward cleaning up the electioneers of multiple votes shall be more effective in the future than they were at the last trainwreck election that in review is spotlighting the weaknesses of allowing cheaters to cheat the American people out of their representatives, senators, and the true President, Donald John Trump. He put aside all errors of the past and worked toward environmental cleanup of the Atlantic Ocean and peace in the Middle East. The next President's first name will be Donald. His entire family is dedicated to truth in the media, Constitutional devotion, and hopefully, trust in the Almighty God to see America through this black time of lies in the press. CNN is on its last leg once the truth was made plain that they weren't telling the public the truth but were instead spewing propaganda for the zealous, jealous Democrats who perform acts of bludgeoning Trump supporters after congressional meetings behind closed doors sans loyal Republican representatives and senators. America has had enough of Democrat omeurta.


----------



## Pogo

beautress said:


> Actually, President Trump holds rallies that thousands attend. His enemies in the lying press are going out of business due to viewer disgust and exit with the Deep State web of lies for which they stand, morning, noon, and night. Also, our efforts toward cleaning up the electioneers of multiple votes shall be more effective in the future than they were at the last trainwreck election that in review is spotlighting the weaknesses of allowing cheaters to cheat the American people out of their representatives, senators, and the true President, Donald John Trump. He put aside all errors of the past and worked toward environmental cleanup of the Atlantic Ocean and peace in the Middle East. The next President's first name will be Donald. His entire family is dedicated to truth in the media, Constitutional devotion, and hopefully, trust in the Almighty God to see America through this black time of lies in the press. CNN is on its last leg once the truth was made plain that they weren't telling the public the truth but were instead spewing propaganda for the zealous, jealous Democrats who perform acts of bludgeoning Trump supporters after congressional meetings behind closed doors sans loyal Republican representatives and senators. America has had enough of Democrat omeurta.



Becki .... seriously .... try to get some air.  I'm worried about you.

There is no "Deep State", there is no "election fraud", and JFK Jr is not coming to Dealy Plaza.  Rump is a con artist, FULL STOP.  All he's "dedicated to" is "ME ME ME and did I mention ME".  Numero Uno.  The mirror.  Ego.  The self.

The last election was the most secure ever, in part _because of_ the heavier that usual mail vote, which is BY FAR the most secure way to vote and which has been used, without issues, for over two hundred years.  The fact that Rump can't handle being such a loser IN that election, just demonstrates what I said in paragraph one.

And finally NONE of this has anything to do with partisan politics, politics at all, or "political parties"; ALL of it has to do with *personal character* and the revulsion thereto.  It has everything to do with personal ethics and personal _*dishonesty*_.  It's literally as simple as that.  There is no "Democrat" or "Republican" component to simple  honesty.  That's a _*human*_ ideal, not a political party one.  This is *personal*, and it always has been.

I tell you this because I care about you and don't want to see you get used.  With love.


----------

